# نساء الماضى



## lovebjw (19 فبراير 2007)

دى نساء الماضى 















ودى نساء اليومين دول 














ودى نساء المستقبل اللهم ما احفظنا 













]


----------



## kamer14 (19 فبراير 2007)

ههههههههههههه نساء اليومين وخلاص


----------



## lovebjw (19 فبراير 2007)

kamer14 قال:


> ههههههههههههه نساء اليومين وخلاص


شكر يا قمر 14 على ردكى


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (21 فبراير 2007)

*يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
هوة ده الشغل ولا بلاش*


----------



## lovebjw (21 فبراير 2007)

KERO KINGOOO قال:


> *يا سلالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالالام
> هوة ده الشغل ولا بلاش*



شكر يا كيرو باشا على ردك نورت الموضوع


----------



## la Vierge Marie (7 مارس 2007)

soura l akhira hia l 7ilwa


----------



## romyo (9 مارس 2007)

يا عم دا احنا حالنا هيصعب ع الكاااااااااافر
غطينى وصوتى عليا يا اما
وسمعونى سلام صعبت عليا نفسى
:a82: :a82: :a82: ​


----------



## emy (10 مارس 2007)

_ايون هو ده الكلام وطبعا احنا من نساء المستقبل _
_يعنى جوزى هو اللى هيعمل كل حاجه :yahoo: :yahoo:_
_الاعتراف بالحق فضيله _
_شكرا يا باسم على الموضوع _​


----------



## Nemoo (10 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _ايون هو ده الكلام وطبعا احنا من نساء المستقبل _
> 
> _يعنى جوزى هو اللى هيعمل كل حاجه :yahoo: :yahoo:_
> _الاعتراف بالحق فضيله _
> ...


 

والنبى  مين ده الى هيعمل كل حاجه
بتهزرى انتى ولا ايه

وانتى لزمتك ايه فى البيت

*بتفكرينى باجتماع النساء العالمى لما اجتمعو على ان كل واحده تقعد فى البيت متعملش حاجه ويتقابلوا بعد اسبوعين *
*جت الفرنسيه بتقول انا قولت لميشيل انا مش هعمل حاجه اول يوم مش شافت حاجه تانى يوم ابتدى يغسل تالت يوم دخل حضر الاكل*
*جت الامريكيه قالت انا قولت لجون انا مش هعمل حاجه اول يوم مشفتش حاجه تانى يوم جاب ساندوتشات تالت يوم مسح ونضف الشقه*
*جت المصريه قالت انا قولت لجوزى انا مش هعمل حاجه فى الشقه اعتمد على نفسك اول يوم مشفتش حاجه تانى يوم مشفتش حاجه تالت يوم ابتديت اشوف شويه بعينى الشمال*


----------



## استير (10 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى 
بسى برافو عليكوا انكوا بتعترفو ان الكلمة كلمتينا فى الاخر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا يا ولا انت و هوا قوم اطبخ و نضف البيت و اتعلموا من مامتكوا علشان 
تنفعوا فى بيتكوا :beee: :smil12: :yahoo: :dance:


----------



## candy shop (10 مارس 2007)

شكرا ليك يا سى السيد على النساء زمان على العموم ربنا يرزقك بامينه:yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

la Vierge Marie قال:


> soura l akhira hia l 7ilwa



شكر يا باشا على الرد 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

romyo قال:


> يا عم دا احنا حالنا هيصعب ع الكاااااااااافر
> غطينى وصوتى عليا يا اما
> وسمعونى سلام صعبت عليا نفسى
> :a82: :a82: :a82: ​



ربنا على المفترى وعلى الظالم 
ومتخافش البنات اللى من ربنا مش هتعمل كدة 
شكر يا باشا على الرد وربنا يباركك 
ونورت الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

w_candyshop_s قال:


> شكرا ليك يا سى السيد على النساء زمان على العموم ربنا يرزقك بامينه:yahoo:



يارب او مش لازم امنية اوى 
اى حاجة من ربنا هى احسن حاجة
على العموم الف شكر يا باشا 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

emy قال:


> _ايون هو ده الكلام وطبعا احنا من نساء المستقبل _
> _يعنى جوزى هو اللى هيعمل كل حاجه :yahoo: :yahoo:_
> _الاعتراف بالحق فضيله _
> _شكرا يا باسم على الموضوع _​



هههههههههههه
مش كل الستات هيكون من نساء المستقبل يا ايمى 
وشكر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

Nemoo قال:


> والنبى  مين ده الى هيعمل كل حاجه
> بتهزرى انتى ولا ايه
> 
> وانتى لزمتك ايه فى البيت
> ...


ههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك يا نيمو 
وانا اسف لو موضوعى عمل مشاكل بينك وبين ايمى 
ههههههههههههههه
ونورت الموضوع يا باشا وشكر على الرد
وخد بالك من ان ايمى غالبا هتخليك تعمل شغل البيت خد بالك 
وانا بس بهدى النفوس


----------



## lovebjw (10 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> ههههههههههههههه حلوة قوى
> بسى برافو عليكوا انكوا بتعترفو ان الكلمة كلمتينا فى الاخر
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> يلا يا ولا انت و هوا قوم اطبخ و نضف البيت و اتعلموا من مامتكوا علشان
> تنفعوا فى بيتكوا :beee: :smil12: :yahoo: :dance:



ههههههههههههه
تصدقى ضحكتنى بجد يا استير
طب وسوال بينى وبينكى كدة 
انت هتعملى كدة مع جوزاكى اللى ربنا هيدهالكى 
مش عارف 
على العموم شكر يا استير على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## استير (13 مارس 2007)

بينى و بينك يا lovebjw اكيد لا طبعا انت مشى عارف البنت بواق اكتر من الاولد 
بسى برضة هيسعدنى و انشالله يكون جدع 
و بعدين بينى و بينك بسى اوع تنشرها و متسيحشى يعنى 
البنات زى الفرخة بالظبط بوق على الفاضى و لما بيحبوا بيكونوا زى الكتاكيت 
انا قولتلك السر اوع تفضح الدنيا لحسن هتقتل انا 
و بعدين انا لو قلت حاجة غير كدة هتسمعوا خبر دفنى الصبح 
التار ولا العار يا رجال ................... يلهوىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## lovebjw (13 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> بينى و بينك يا lovebjw اكيد لا طبعا انت مشى عارف البنت بواق اكتر من الاولد
> بسى برضة هيسعدنى و انشالله يكون جدع
> و بعدين بينى و بينك بسى اوع تنشرها و متسيحشى يعنى
> البنات زى الفرخة بالظبط بوق على الفاضى و لما بيحبوا بيكونوا زى الكتاكيت
> ...



لا يا استير ماتخافيش سركى فى بير 




اسمعو يا بنات استير بتقول ايه يا فراخ  
ههههههههههههههههههه

واكيد ربنا يديكى حاجة حلوة اوى من عنده ويساعدكى فى البيت وامين انتى تكونى المراءة الفاضلة يا استير 
يلا ربنا معاكى ويبارككى


----------



## استير (14 مارس 2007)

كدة برضة ربنا على الظالم و المفترى فضحتنى :spor22: 
ربنا يسمحك يا شيخ :t32: 
روح و تعال بسرعة 
انت الواحد معدشى يقولك على حاجة ابدا :a82: 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
تعيش يا لف ربنا يبارك حياتك و تكون سبب بركة و سعاددة لى الانسانة الى هترطبت بيها 
و تكون جدع و تسعدها 
ربنا معاك و منتظرين المزيد


----------



## lovebjw (14 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> كدة برضة ربنا على الظالم و المفترى فضحتنى :spor22:
> ربنا يسمحك يا شيخ :t32:
> روح و تعال بسرعة
> انت الواحد معدشى يقولك على حاجة ابدا :a82:
> ...



هو انا اقدر افضحكى يا استير 
داحنا ستر وغطاء على بعض 
دا استير كل مرة بتشكر فى البنات وبتقول ان هم ليهم كلمة ثابتة وكل اقولهم افعال 
مش صح يا استير 
:smile01 :smile01 :smile01 :smile01 :smile01 :smile01 :smile01 
ربنا يبارككى يا استير وشكر على الكلام الحلو دا وربنا يستخدمكى لمجد اسمه


----------



## nanalovejesus (14 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
طب وانت فرحان باللى هيحصل ليكوا ولا ايه...؟!!!
المفروض تخبى الصور دى من ايدينا لحسن انا نويت ابروزهم عندى.
بس صور حلوة فعلا....ولو عندك تانى من النوع ده ياريت !!


----------



## فقاقيع الهواء (14 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
يخرب بيت عقلك يا لاف .... كنت حطيت اول واحده وكفاية عليهم 
اهو كل العدوين هيشمتوا فينا
ياشماتة ابلة ظاظه فيا 
بس سيبك انت صور جاااااااااااامده طحننننننننننن
عايز صوره واحد بينفض مراته هههههههههه​


----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هو انا اقدر افضحكى يا استير
> داحنا ستر وغطاء على بعض
> دا استير كل مرة بتشكر فى البنات وبتقول ان هم ليهم كلمة ثابتة وكل اقولهم افعال
> مش صح يا استير
> ...



اية دا كلوا   اية دا كلوا 
لا بصراحة ملاك شبة الى انت حطيتهم :act23: :bud: :ranting: 
يلهوى دا الواحد ميقمنشى لحد على اسرارة بعد كدة 
اوعوا حد يصدق الى انا قولتوا دا كان تحت تهديد السلاح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يباركك انت كمان و يستخدمك فى المنتدى و برة 
ربنا معاك


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> بينى و بينك يا lovebjw اكيد لا طبعا انت مشى عارف البنت بواق اكتر من الاولد
> بسى برضة هيسعدنى و انشالله يكون جدع
> و بعدين بينى و بينك بسى اوع تنشرها و متسيحشى يعنى
> البنات زى الفرخة بالظبط بوق على الفاضى و لما بيحبوا بيكونوا زى الكتاكيت
> ...


 
انا اول لما شوفت الرد الاولاني كنت جاي وناوي علي كدا 

:spor22: :t32: :nunu0000: :gun: :budo: :act23: :bud: :bomb: 

وبعد ما شوفت الرد التاني:905av: 


 :36_3_11: :36_3_13: :36_3_11:  ​


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

nanalovejesus قال:


> هههههههههه
> طب وانت فرحان باللى هيحصل ليكوا ولا ايه...؟!!!
> المفروض تخبى الصور دى من ايدينا لحسن انا نويت ابروزهم عندى.
> بس صور حلوة فعلا....ولو عندك تانى من النوع ده ياريت !!



انا حطاطيت الصور دى عشان انت تبروزيها 
لكن محدش يقدر يعمل معانا كدة 
مش احنا يا ماما 
احنا رجالة اوى مش صح يا جماعة مش احنا رجالة اوى 
على العموم شكر على الرد 
وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

فقاقيع الهواء قال:


> ههههههههههههههه ههههههههههه ههههههههههههه
> يخرب بيت عقلك يا لاف .... كنت حطيت اول واحده وكفاية عليهم
> اهو كل العدوين هيشمتوا فينا
> ياشماتة ابلة ظاظه فيا
> ...



ههههههههههه
لا متخافش اللى هيتكلم هانزله صور وهم عارفين فى موضوع الصور 
حتى اسالو قمر فى موضوع قمر 14 
متخافش يا مينا هاجبيلك صورة واحد بيقطع مراته مش بس بيضربها 
عايز حاجة تانى يا باشا انا عينى ليك


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> اوعوا حد يصدق الى انا قولتوا دا كان تحت تهديد السلاح



لا الكلام قالته كله بمحض ارداتها وانا ماليش دعوة 
انا برى يا بيه


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> انا اول لما شوفت الرد الاولاني كنت جاي وناوي علي كدا
> 
> :spor22: :t32: :nunu0000: :gun: :budo: :act23: :bud: :bomb:
> 
> ...



شفت يا مينا ناس تخاف صحيح 
شفت غيرت كلامها ازاى 
وشفتى يا استير ماقولتش حاجة انا كل المنتدى عرف ان انتى بتقولى على البنات الكلام دا


----------



## marcelino (15 مارس 2007)

*فينك يا ايام زمان 

مسيرك ترجعى ...*


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

مارسيلينو قال:


> *فينك يا ايام زمان
> 
> مسيرك ترجعى ...*



راجعة عن قريب يا مارسيلينو 
وشكر لردك 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك


----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

بقا كدة يا لف يعنى زنبى انا انى قولت اعملكوا منظر قدم بنات تيتا حوا 
انا بجد الغلطانة انتو كدة دايما نقول نعمل نعاكوا خير لكن مشى بيتمر 
تستهلوا بقا كل الى يحصلكوا 
اسمعوا يا بنات انا قولت اجيى عليكوا شوية و نكرمهم بسى هما طلعوا مشى بيمشو بالزوق 
يلا يا ولد انت و هوا اتجر نضف و اغسل و امسح و خلى البيت زى الفل 
علشان هتعملوا كدة فى بيتكوا مفيشى دلع لزام الست ترجع تلقى كل واحد فيكوا منضف و غاسل و محمى العيال .................. صحيح صدق الى قال ناسى تخاف متختشيشى و عيال عموا ادام دول مشى بيجوا غير بالعين الحمرا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و انت يا مارسلينوا زمن اية دا الى عايزة يرجع لو عايز الزمن يرجع اعمل زى ام كلثوم ما قالت 
عارف هى قالت اية ولا اقولك 
قالت ( قول لى الزمان ارجع يا زمان ) و اهى دقنى اه ان راجع ولا راضى يبوصى فى خليتكوا 
قال زمان قال ......الزمان دلوقتى زمن بنات تيتا حوا يا ولاد عموا ادام


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
ايه يا استير دا كله 
دانتى طلع قلبكى اسود بجد 
وايه المثل الغريب دا 
ناس تخاف محشيشين  ولا بيشربو بانجو 
ولا يهمكى يا استير 
ماشى شكلكى يا استير بتلعبى فى عداد عمركى ومش خايفة على الباقى من وقتكى 
طيب 
استنو انزلكو صورة لاستير وهى فى مهمة سرية 
وهى بتفجر مقر الرجال 






[/IMG]


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ودى صورة استير وهى عاملة دماغ عالية اوى


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ها يا استير 
قد الحرب ولا مش قداها
اهدى كدة واعرفى ان دا زمن الرجالة وعمره ما هيكون زمان بنات تيتا حواء ابدا


----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا اولا كتبتها صح انت الى بتشوف على مزجاك 
ثانين مين قال ان دى انا 
و حتى لو انا الحمدللة ان مقر الرجالة اضرب 
خلصنا منكوا ......... يعنى اتشردتوا فى الشارع 
حاحاول اشوفلكوا ملجاء يلموكوا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاتيها خيبة الى عايز خلاف زى خلاف ولاد عموا ادام 
يلهوى هيكون منظركوا حلوا بعد ما المقر بتعكوا انضرب 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب تصدق شكلها حلوا مالها البنية ماهى عايشة حياتها و بتعدل نفوخها 
يلهوى الدور و الباقى عاليكوا 
انتوا لما واحد فيكوا بيشد نفسوا بالعافية فمبالك لو بتشد سجارة زيها كدة 
شوفت ان الستات هما الراجلة فى الزمن دا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلهوى منظرك وحشىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه
انت من النوع اللى بيقلب الحقائق طيب 
تعالى نقعد نقلب انا وانتى ايه رايكى 
فرحانة يا ارهابية عشان فجرتى المقر
هو انتى مش صايمة ولا ايه عشان السجارة الحلوة اللى فى ايديكى دى


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

طب تعالو نشوف استير وهى بتذاكر 
وعايزة تضحك على الناس بس يا عينى 
ضحكنا عليها كلنا


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

رسالة ليكى يا استير خافى على نفسكى يا ماما 


دى عينة من اللى هيحصل فيكى انشالله


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

ياما هنمسكى ونحطكى فى السندوتش زى البنت دى كدة


----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب صدقنى تحفة كلهم 
انا كان بجد نفسى اعمل زى اول واحدة اوى 
و الاثنين التانين بجد عسل اوى 
ياريت انا ابقا بحلاوتهم كدة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يلهوى عليك ......... يا بنى انا مشى فارقة معايا 
ربنا معاك و متنسشى بقى الصور


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

يا استير انا خايف عليكى صدقينى الرجالة هتمسكى وتحطكى فى التلاجة زى الغلبانة دى


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
ايه رايكى فى دى بقاة نفسكى يحصل فيكى زيها كدة


----------



## lovebjw (15 مارس 2007)




----------



## استير (15 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقنى انت الى غلبان يا ابنى انا مشى فارق معايا اى حاجة
حط الصور الى انت عايزها 
المصيبة ان كل واحدة فيهم ليها حاجة كويسة و مشى فرقة معايا 
هههههههههههههههههههه 
و بعدين رجالة مين بسى الى يحطونى فى الثلاجة
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (15 مارس 2007)

سيبها يا لاف بدال ما فعلا رجالة تحطها في الثلاجة

ده طبعا بعد ما تفوت علي المدبح

وهي فاهمة قصدي :beee:


----------



## lovebjw (16 مارس 2007)

عشان خاطرك انت بس يا مينا انا مش هاتكلم 
يلا ربنا على المفترى وعلى الظالم


----------



## استير (16 مارس 2007)

لا و على اية 
بقا انا دلوقتى الى مفترية و ظالمة 
ماشى يا عم المناضل انت و هوا 
اما نشوف اخرتها مع ولاد عمو ادام دول 
و انت يا عم كوبتك مفيشى حد يقدر يودينى المدبح 
ولا دا على اساسا انى لحمة و عايزة تتشفاء 
انتوا ايمكوا مهبب مع بنات تيتا حوا 
المشكلة الى كلنا عارفنها انك قدام الناسى ديوك 
لكن لو حد شافكوا فى البيت بتكونوا كتاكيت 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> عشان خاطرك انت بس يا مينا انا مش هاتكلم
> يلا ربنا على المفترى وعلى الظالم


 
اشكرك يا لاف يا حبيبي

واطئمن يمهل ولا يهمل . .


----------



## Coptic Man (16 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> لا و على اية
> بقا انا دلوقتى الى مفترية و ظالمة
> ماشى يا عم المناضل انت و هوا
> اما نشوف اخرتها مع ولاد عمو ادام دول
> ...


 
هههههههههههههههه

طيب ترجمي الاول علشان نعرف تهديدك بيقول ايه :beee: 

وهدئ اعصابك كدا احسن يجيلك شوجر ولا حاجة واللي بيقعوا اليومين دول صغيرين وانتي صغيرة :yahoo:


----------



## twety (18 مارس 2007)

*كوبتك ولاف*
*تحذير ليكوا انتوا الجوز*
*ابعدوا عن استير دى حبيبتى*
*وبعدين مضايقوش نفسكوا دى حقيقه *
*انا عارفه الحقيقه مره اه بس لازم تعيشوا الامر الواقع*
*صورك مظبوطه يامان ربنا يحافظ عليك*
*وده اخر تحذر بعد كده انتوا عارفين :spor22: *


----------



## استير (18 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليكى ليا يا تويتى يا عسل 
شوفتوا اهوا لقيت حد جنبى 
و انت يا كوبتك متخفشى انا مشى هيجلى شوجر 
انا هيجلى ملح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بعدين انتوا متعصبين كدة لية 
مشى هى دى حقيقتكوا 
كتاكيتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> ربنا يخليكى ليا يا تويتى يا عسل
> شوفتوا اهوا لقيت حد جنبى
> و انت يا كوبتك متخفشى انا مشى هيجلى شوجر
> انا هيجلى ملح هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...


 
يارب كتكوت يكون احول ينقرك يا استير :beee: 

واحذري شر الكتاكيت فهماني طبعا :yahoo: 

وكدا انا عملت اللي عليا ولو لاف فضحك المرة اللي جاية مش ها اتكلم 

الصراحة يا لاف طلعت تستاهل اللي بتعمله فيها 

ربنا يباركك ويقويك ويقدرك كمان وكمان :smil12: 

وامشي يا بنت يا تويتي بدال ما اطخك :t32:


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

تويتى هى كمان دخلة عاملة نفسها محررة العبيد 
دانتى والعبيد هتشوف اللى هيحصل فيكو يا تويتى 
ماشى يا استير بقا احنا كتاكيت 
دانمتو هتشوفو ايام اسود من انفلونزا الطيور


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

اتفرجو على استير وهى ماشية فى الشارع بتعمل ايه 
لا تعليق يا استير


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

ودى تويتى ويلا يا تويتى ورينا بقاة يا محررة العبيد


----------



## استير (18 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
صدقونى انتوا الاثنين غلابة 
ربنا معاكوا و يقويكوا 
و متنسشى انا عايزة الصورة الى جاية اصعب شوية 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يا كتكوت انت و هوا


----------



## استير (18 مارس 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> يارب كتكوت يكون احول ينقرك يا استير :beee:
> 
> واحذري شر الكتاكيت فهماني طبعا :yahoo:
> 
> ...




متقلقشى يا كوبتك انا الكتكوت بتاعى زى العسل 
و بيخاف عليا و مشى ممكن ينقرنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
قصدى اطلع منها و هى تعمر


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
ياختى كتاكيته بنى 
انا مش هانزل صور تانى غيظ فيكى يا استير
:beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee: :beee:


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 مارس 2007)

*iهي اتير وتويتي هندهم ذكام 
ولا حساسية كل واحدة منهم
انفها وعماله تشد فيها ولا بسلكها 
لو مسلكتش ممكن تروحوا عند 
واحد عجلاتي يدبها نفخة هواء 

*


----------



## ابن الفادي (18 مارس 2007)

*ماليك يا استير هو انت جاية من الفيوم 
ولا ايه حكايتك مع الكتاكيت
وبعدين ايه الاتهام الفظيع ده كوبتيك ولاف 
بيبقوا كتاكيت في البيت لا ياماما
 دول مش ديوك وبس دول في البيت اسود
كتاكيت قال ده كلام نحن نشجب ونحتج 
علي هذا الكلام ولا يهمك يا كوبتك عديها
المرة دي خليك انت الكريم  *


----------



## lovebjw (18 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههه
الله عليك يا باشا المنتدى كله دانت اسد وابو كل اسد 
واحشنى موت بجد يا ابن الفادى ويارب تكون كل اخبارك تماما يا باشا 
وربنا معاك ويوفقك فى كل حاجة بتعملها يا باشا يا حبيب قلبى


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> متقلقشى يا كوبتك انا الكتكوت بتاعى زى العسل
> و بيخاف عليا و مشى ممكن ينقرنى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> قصدى اطلع منها و هى تعمر


 
ما هو ممكن يتغاظ وينقرك :t33: 

وخصوصا اننا عارف انك مستفزة :ranting:


----------



## Coptic Man (18 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي;239577 قال:
			
		

> *ماليك يا استير هو انت جاية من الفيوم *
> *ولا ايه حكايتك مع الكتاكيت*
> *وبعدين ايه الاتهام الفظيع ده كوبتيك ولاف *
> *بيبقوا كتاكيت في البيت لا ياماما*
> ...


 
خلاص يا باشا 

علشان خاطرك بس 

لولا كدا كانت الارض هتتملي دم النهارده :yahoo:


----------



## استير (18 مارس 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> ما هو ممكن يتغاظ وينقرك :t33:
> 
> وخصوصا اننا عارف انك مستفزة :ranting:




لية يا كوبتك هوا انت تعرفة ولا تعرف انوا متنرفز منى 
دا زى العسل و بعدين ماهوا ممكن يكوت كتكوت معايا بسى بردة هخلية ياكلك 
و يفطر بيك على العيد 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (19 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> لية يا كوبتك هوا انت تعرفة ولا تعرف انوا متنرفز منى
> دا زى العسل و بعدين ماهوا ممكن يكوت كتكوت معايا بسى بردة هخلية ياكلك
> و يفطر بيك على العيد
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ألايام بيننا وهتشوفي صدق كلامي :beee:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> الله عليك يا باشا المنتدى كله دانت اسد وابو كل اسد
> واحشنى موت بجد يا ابن الفادى ويارب تكون كل اخبارك تماما يا باشا
> وربنا معاك ويوفقك فى كل حاجة بتعملها يا باشا يا حبيب قلبى



*اشكرك يا لاف 
انت اللي وحشتني بجد والحمدلله اخباري كلها كويسة
بس الايام دي عندي زحمة شغل شوية علشان كده 
مش متواجد كتير في المنتدي 
صلوا من اجلي 
وربنا معاكم 
وخلي بالك من استير دي حبيبتنا برضة متزعلهاش*


----------



## twety (19 مارس 2007)

*فينا من الحركات دى *
*لاف وكوبتك وابن الفادى*
*بالتلاته مرة واحده*
*حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر*
*شامه كده ريحه الحزب القديم من جديد*


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 مارس 2007)

Coptic Man قال:


> خلاص يا باشا
> 
> علشان خاطرك بس
> 
> لولا كدا كانت الارض هتتملي دم النهارده :yahoo:


*

اشكرك يا كوبتيك علي زوقك وكرمك 
معلهش اخوتنا البنات ولازم ندلعهم 
ونفوتلهم كل اللي بيعملوه حتي 
علشان سنهم برضة هما اكبر مننا
مش كده برضة *

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (19 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *فينا من الحركات دى *
> *لاف وكوبتك وابن الفادى*
> *بالتلاته مرة واحده*
> *حاااااااااااااااااااااااااااضر*
> *شامه كده ريحه الحزب القديم من جديد*



*يا تويتي يا قمر 
كل شئ بالثالوث يكمل
لا مش حزب ولا حاجة بس شوية مناغشة
من اخوتكم الصغار وعلي راي المثل بيقول
عدوك تتمناله الغلط و حبيبك تبلع لة الزلط*


----------



## twety (20 مارس 2007)

*ماشى ماشى ياسيدى*
*بس انا اللى كنت بقول مليش غير ابن الفادى*
*يلا بقى معايا ربنا وكل ملايكته *
*بس برضه نحن المنتصرون باذن الله*
*واللى يجى على الغلابه عمرة مايكسب :t32: *
*ههههههههههههه*


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

صح يا تويتى يا عسلة 
خلينا احنا الطيبين
 و سيبيهوم بكرة يعرفوا قيميتنا


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *ماشى ماشى ياسيدى*
> *بس انا اللى كنت بقول مليش غير ابن الفادى*
> *يلا بقى معايا ربنا وكل ملايكته *
> *بس برضه نحن المنتصرون باذن الله*
> ...



*يا تويتي 
مين الغلابة احنا ولا انتم 
ولو انتم اللي انتصرتوا برضه هيبقي برضانا
واكيد اللي معاه ربنا هو اللي هينتصر بس
وبما انه كلنا ربنا معانا يبقي مفيش غالب 
ولا مغلوب احنا مفيش بينا حرب  احنا حبيايب​*]


----------



## ابن الفادي (20 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> صح يا تويتى يا عسلة
> خلينا احنا الطيبين
> و سيبيهوم بكرة يعرفوا قيميتنا



*يا استير احنا طبعا عارفين قيمتكم 
وانتم غاليين علينا ومنقدرش نستغني 
عنكم ولا عن مناغشتكم هو فيه حد 
يقدر يستغني عن النص التاني وطبعا انتم 
متقدروش تستغنو عن نصكم الحلو اللي هم احنا*


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *يا استير احنا طبعا عارفين قيمتكم
> وانتم غاليين علينا ومنقدرش نستغني
> عنكم ولا عن مناغشتكم هو فيه حد
> يقدر يستغني عن النص التاني وطبعا انتم
> متقدروش تستغنو عن نصكم الحلو اللي هم احنا*




لا بصراحة احيكى 
فعلا مفيشى حد يقدر يستغنى عن نصى التانى 
ربنا يباركك و يديك انسانة كويسة 
و يعقل جوزى لحسن كان عايزين يودينى المدبح 
فينيك يا جوزى دلوقتى كنت شوفت الناسى الى بتهدى الدنيا 
مشى عايز يودينى المدبح :smil13: :a82:


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه
سكر يا ابن الفادى طول عمرك 
وعشان خاطرك انت بس انا هاعلن هدوؤ الحرب بجد 
انت تامر بس يا باشا انا عنيى ليك


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

ماهو ابن الفادى متجوز هو لسه ربنا هيدله بنت الحلال 

بس صدقينى يابن الفادى انت اكتر واحد تنفع فى المناقشات السياسية 
ياباشا ياكبير 
دانت المتحدث الرسمى بتاعنا


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

و النبى تطلع انت منها 
دا انت بالذات شكلك هتكون كتكوت 
ربنا يكون فى عونها انا هادعيلها دايما ربنا يرحمها من الكتكوت دا 
لحسن ينقرها ولا حاجة 
و بعدين انا مكنتشى اعرف ان ابن الفادى متجوز و بعدين هوا طلع جدع و بيهدى النفوسى 
انت شكلك بتحب تولع مشى تطفى 
ربنا يخليلك مراتك يا بن الفادى 
و يديكوم حياة سعيدة مع بعضى 
فينك يا جوزى يا حبيبى كنت شوفت لاف و هوا مولع الموضوع


----------



## twety (20 مارس 2007)

علشان خاطرك انت بس يا ابن الفادى
انا هعدى الموضوع وخلاص
طول عمرك بتعرف تهدى النفوس بجد
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وسلملى على ال3 قمرات


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

هههههههههه
بالذمة يا تويتى مش انا ملاك وغلبان 
احنا نسيب تويتى هى اللى تحكم عشان انتى يا استير فاكرة انى شرير 
ههههههههه
انا متاكد من كلام تويتى 100 فى 100 مش تويتى مش انا ملاك 
حزب المحبة يا تويتى فاكرة


----------



## استير (20 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا هوا انا اقدر اقول شرير انت ملاكككككككككككككككككككككككك


----------



## lovebjw (20 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخليكى 
انتى عارفة بقى يا استير التواضع 
انا اعظم جميع المتوضعين


----------



## twety (20 مارس 2007)

اللى يشكر فى نفسه
طبعا الناس كلها عارفه مييييييين 
اما بالنسبه انك ملاك ومتواضع دى
نخلى ابن الفادى يحكم
هو اللى فاكر ايه اللى كان بيحصل
قال ملاك قال ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (21 مارس 2007)

خلاصى يا تويتى يا حبيبتى خليها علينا 
ماشيها انهم ملايكة 
خلينا احنا اجدع بكرة يعرفوا قيمة بنات تيتا حواء 
لما يعشرهوم


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> لا بصراحة احيكى
> فعلا مفيشى حد يقدر يستغنى عن نصى التانى
> ربنا يباركك و يديك انسانة كويسة
> و يعقل جوزى لحسن كان عايزين يودينى المدبح
> ...




*متشكر جدا يا استير علي الكلام الجميل ده
وياريت لو في عروسة حلوه ورقيقة زيك كده 
تكلميها عني يبقي كتر خيرك بس اوعي
 تقولي لمراتي 
وازاي جوزك عاوز يوديكي المدبح لا ميصحش 
حتي الايام دي احنا في صيام اوعي يضحك
 عليك خليها بعد الصيام اضمن. بس علي فكرة
 انت فاهمة غلط جوزك مش قصده حاجة وحشة 
دا قصدة تجيبي لحمة العيد من المدبح 
كل سنة وانت وجوزك طيبين 
وبمناسبة عيد الام طالما انك متجوزة 
سنه سعيد عليكم​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ماهو ابن الفادى متجوز هو لسه ربنا هيدله بنت الحلال
> 
> بس صدقينى يابن الفادى انت اكتر واحد تنفع فى المناقشات السياسية
> ياباشا ياكبير
> دانت المتحدث الرسمى بتاعنا




*ليه كده يا باسم بيقول اني متجوز مفيش مانع 
مثني وثلاث ورباع و........
التغيير كويس بيدي الحياة نشاط وحيوية 
متشكر علي المنصب الكبير المتحدث الرسمي 
لحزب الرجال الغلابة ضد الستات المفترية
وخلو بالكم يا ستات بقول المفترية بس *


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> خلاصى يا تويتى يا حبيبتى خليها علينا
> ماشيها انهم ملايكة
> خلينا احنا اجدع بكرة يعرفوا قيمة بنات تيتا حواء
> لما يعشرهوم



*متشكرين يا تيتا حوا 
قصدي يا احفاد تيتا حوا*


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *ليه كده يا باسم بيقول اني متجوز مفيش مانع *
> *مثني وثلاث ورباع و........*
> *التغيير كويس بيدي الحياة نشاط وحيوية *
> *متشكر علي المنصب الكبير المتحدث الرسمي *
> ...


 
*بقى كده يا بن الفادى*
*احنا مفتريييييييييييييين حاضر*
*انا هفتن للمووووووودام وال3 قمرات اصحابى*
*وهتشوف بقى مفترييييين ازاى*
*والبادى اظلم *
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
يابن الفادى مانت عارف تويتى 
تقولها حاجة 
تلاقيسها نزلت فى الاف ام 
والبى بى سى 
والنت 
انت بتكلم نشرة اخبارر متعددة المجالات 
هههههههههههههههه
مش كل واحد بيعرف سر يقولك العصفورة قالتلى 
اهى تويتى هى العصفورة اللى بتعرف كل الناس 


وغير كدة يا ابن الفادى هو اللى بيتجوز مرة بيغلط الغلطة دى تانى 
مانت مجرب وعارف 
لا يلدغ المومن فى الجحر مرتين 
وخليها على الله 
قال مثنى وثلاث ورابع


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

كده يالاف
ده انت بتعلن الحرب كده علنى
ماااااااشى ياسيدى
البادى اظلم
طب نحم ابن الفادى
بقى انا يا ابن الفادى نشرة اخبار
اهئ اهئ اهئ
ربنا يسامحك يالاف يامفترى:beee:


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

لالالالالالالالالالالالا
انا مقدرش اعلن الحرب 
انا بس قصدى ان انتى طيبة اوى يا عصفورتنا 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

ايوة كده ماس تخاف متختشيش ههههههههههههههه ميرسى يالاف ياسكر


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى مفيش حد فى المنتدى سكر غيركى وانتى كل والمنتدى بس


----------



## la Vierge Marie (21 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> كده يالاف
> ده انت بتعلن الحرب كده علنى
> ماااااااشى ياسيدى
> البادى اظلم
> ...



لا حرام دا انت بتضلميه دا باسم شاب ظريف اوي
و طبعا العكس صحيح


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> يا تويتى مفيش حد فى المنتدى سكر غيركى وانتى كل والمنتدى بس


*شفت ضميرك المنيل*
*مش هاين عليك تكتب صح*
*يعنى ايه غيركى وانتى كل المنتدى بس*
*ايه الهيرو غليفى ده*
*وياريت ياجماعه لو حد فهم يقولى *
*اصل لاف مش مسمامح فى الكلام الحلو*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*يعرف يغلس عليا بس :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

لا يا ست تويتى 
انتى احلى عصفورة فى المنتدى كله 
ومش بس كدة وسكر كمان 
وعسل وجميله وكل الكلام الحلو ايه رايكى 
ههههههههههههههه
وانتى السكر بتاعنا والخير والبركة 
يلا لا حد يحسدكى يا تويتى كفاية كدة والباقى بينى وبينكى


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

برافوو عليك شطووووووور ايوة عاوزة من كده على طوووووووول ههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

انا مش هارد عليكى يا la Vierge Marie  عشان انا عارفكى كويس 
وعارف قصدكى ايه وقلبكى الطيب اللى زى السكر دا


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

وانا عنيى ليكى يا تويتى وانشالله هاغرقكى 













كلام حلو من دا


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

*شاهدين عليه*
*عاوز يموتنى غرقااااااااااانه*
*ربنا على المفترى لاف والظالم وابن الحراااااام*
*يالهووووووووى منك :beee: *


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
انتى ماخدتيش بالكى بقول هاغرقكى كلام حلو من دا 
بس كلام حلو من دا وقع منى تحت شوية


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

بصوا بيتريق ازاى
خلاص ربنا يسامحك
بس هسيب حزب المحبه يرد عليك
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

ربنا يخدكى يا تويتى من مجد الى مجد كدة يا تويتى 
ربنا يولع فيكى بنار غيرته 
شفتى بدعولكى ازاى ان ربنا يعمل فيكى احسن حاجة 
ههههههههههههههه
وربنا يرزقكى بالمنيل على عينه اللى يطلع فيكى اللى عامله فينا 
يارب امين يا رب


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

الهى يسامحك بتدعلى عليا ياود انت يلا ماشى يالاف عيل وغلط انت اصغر منى هههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 مارس 2007)

*برافو عليكم يا ولاد ويابنات 
انا مبسوط منكم علشان رجعتوا وجددتوا نشاطكم 
من تاني اهو كده تزعلوا وتتصالحوا مع بعض من غير 
ما يدخل طرف تالت علشان الايام دي انا مشغول شوية 
بس راجع لكم قريبا


انا عندي فكرة علشان تبطلوا تتخانقوا كده زي الديوك 
انا اجوزكم لبعض لاف وتويتييا سلام دا يبقي احلي
 عروسين وتصوروا بقي التهاني اللي هتوصلكم هيكون
 فرحكم فرح انترناشيونال صدقوني لو عملتوا فرحكم في
 اسوان ولا السلوم لازم احضرة بس انتوا وافقوا علي الفكرة
 بس بعد لاف ما يخلص دراسة ده شرط اساسي 

:ab8: :ab8: :ab8: *


----------



## lovebjw (21 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههههه
انا ماستهلش تويتى 
تويتى تستاهل حد احسن منى بكتير 
وانا غلبان 
ربنا يديها احسن منى بكتير يا عم ابن الفادى 
دا اليوم اللى احلم بيه انى اسمع صوت تويتى مش انى اتجوزها 
ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (21 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه حاضر يا ابن الفادى بس اشوفك بس وانت يالاف ميرسى احرجتنى بذوقك بجد هههههههههههههه بجد مش عارف اقول حاجه غير انى اضحك وحاااااااااااضر


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *متشكر جدا يا استير علي الكلام الجميل ده
> وياريت لو في عروسة حلوه ورقيقة زيك كده
> تكلميها عني يبقي كتر خيرك بس اوعي
> تقولي لمراتي
> ...




لا ما خلصى بقا عرفت انك متجوز 
و بعدين مشى معقول اكيد مراتك زى العسل 
ربنا يهنيكم يارب 
و ابقا قول لجوزى لحسن هوا بيحيك اوى 
ابق وصى عليا علشان مليشى نفسى ادبح 
و قول لى المدام كل سنة و هى طيبة


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *برافو عليكم يا ولاد ويابنات
> انا مبسوط منكم علشان رجعتوا وجددتوا نشاطكم
> من تاني اهو كده تزعلوا وتتصالحوا مع بعض من غير
> ما يدخل طرف تالت علشان الايام دي انا مشغول شوية
> ...



برافو عليك يا بن الفادى دى فكرة حلوة اوى و انا بجد موافقة و اول الحضرين 
الفرح يلهوى دا هيكون احسن فرح فى مصر كلها 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (22 مارس 2007)

بس يابت
هضربك
حاااااااااضر يا ابن الفادى


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

مالة لف يا تويتى يا حبسيبتى 
دا حتى زى العسل و كتكوت يعنى هتقدرى علية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

يعنى هى كل الفكرة فهتقدرى عليه ولا لا 
دا الكتاب المقدس بيقول الراجل راس المراءة مش العكس
ولو هى هتقدر على بلاش الجوازة دى خالص 
ومالكى يا استير بتكلمى على كدة ليه كانى مش عسل ولا حاجة 
وانا بس لول التواضع بتاعى كنت هاقولكو انى عسل موت ههههههههههههه
مش صح يا ابن الفادى يا سكر 
هههههههههههه
ولا ايه رايك يا تويتى


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

بجد ضحكتنى يا لف 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
طيب صدقنى انت بجد عسولة بسى يا بنى خدها براحة هما البنات مشى بيجوا غير 
لو قاعدت تحايل فيهم 
حايل يا بنى خلينا نجوزكوا 
و نفرح بيكوا دا انا هعملكوا فرح محصلشى بسى يلا فرحونى


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> يعنى هى كل الفكرة فهتقدرى عليه ولا لا
> دا الكتاب المقدس بيقول الراجل راس المراءة مش العكس
> ولو هى هتقدر على بلاش الجوازة دى خالص
> ومالكى يا استير بتكلمى على كدة ليه كانى مش عسل ولا حاجة
> ...



*طبعا الراجل راس المراة 
يا باسم انت مش عسل وبس دا انت رجل والرجال قليلون
يا بختها اللي توافق تتجوزها طبعا ياحبيبي هو احنا بنلعب 
احنا معندناش رجاله تتعيب وخلي بالك الشبكة عليا والشقه 
علي العروسة 
بس خلي بالك تويتي دي مش اي عروسة دي اختياري انا 
يعني عروسة مفيش منها *


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> بجد ضحكتنى يا لف
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> طيب صدقنى انت بجد عسولة بسى يا بنى خدها براحة هما البنات مشى بيجوا غير
> لو قاعدت تحايل فيهم
> ...



*ايوه كده يا استير خليكي معي علي الخط 
ويا بخت من وفق راسين في الحلال بس 
دول مش راسين دول قمرين لاف وتويتي 
وهنفرح فيهم  انا مصمم علي كده
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههه
طب نشوف راى العروسة
هههههههههههههه
وكامن لازم الشقة عليه 
اينعم انا عندى شقة بس لازم هى اللى تجيب الشقة 
احنا رجالة اوى يعنى ههههههههههههههه
وربنا يخليك لى يا ابن الفادى يا سكر يا حبيب انت ونتعبلك كدة فى فرح القمرات بتوعك


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *ايوه كده يا استير خليكي معي علي الخط
> ويا بخت من وفق راسين في الحلال بس
> دول مش راسين دول قمرين لاف وتويتي
> وهنفرح فيهم  انا مصمم علي كده
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *




انا معاك صدقنى يا بن الفادى 
عيزين نخلصى منهم بقا 
و بعدين دا انا هسعدهم فى الفرح 
و نعملهم فرح محصلشى 
بسى يلا


----------



## استير (22 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> طب نشوف راى العروسة
> هههههههههههههه
> وكامن لازم الشقة عليه
> ...




خلى العروسة عليا بسى تساعدنى يعنى مشى تهبب الدنيا و ترجع تقول 
نشوف راى العروسة دى توبقا خيبة بالويبة 
و بعدين يا بنى الفادى دا داخل على طمع شكلة 
عايز البنت هى الى تجيبلوا الشقة 
لا و على اية دى قمر يا اخويا بكرة يجيلها عدلها و نعود و نتشرط 
معلشى يا بن الفادى كان نفسى ابقا معاك بسى دا طماع 
اقنعوا يعقل و انا هصلح الموضوع 
قال شقة قال ما نفرشهالوا احنا كمان و نوديلوا البنت بكل حاجة علشان يوبقا هوا معملشى حاجة 
يلهوى جاتها خيبة الى عايزة خلف 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

ياه 
هو انا وتويتى عاملين قلق فى المنتدى للدرجة دى 
ان الناس مش طايقين وعايزة تخلص مننا 
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (22 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
انا قلت ان عندى شقة 
وعشان تعرفو انى مش داخل على طمع 
مش عايزة تجيب حاجة ايه رايكو 
ههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ياه
> هو انا وتويتى عاملين قلق فى المنتدى للدرجة دى
> ان الناس مش طايقين وعايزة تخلص مننا
> ههههههههههههههههههههه



*يا حبيبي اذاي تقول الكلام ده انت وتوتي احلي واغلي اتنين عندنا 
بس علشان بنحبكم فقلنا نوفق بينكم ونفتح مكتب الخاطبه ونخلي 
استير المديرة ويبقي اتعاب المكتب هديه لاول اتنين يتجوزوا عن طريق 
المكتب الجميل ده وبكده يبقي اتمسكنا بيكم اكتر مش نخلص منكم *

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههه
> انا قلت ان عندى شقة
> وعشان تعرفو انى مش داخل على طمع
> مش عايزة تجيب حاجة ايه رايكو
> ههههههههههه



*الحمدلله يا استير العريس طلع عنده شقة ومش داخل علي 
طمع علشان تعرفوا بس انه احنا عندنا رجالة وجامدين قوي 
ولاف برضة الراجل شاري وبيقول تيجي ومتجبش حاجة 

خلي بالك يا لاف انك هتخطب تويتي مني انا علشان تويتي 
غاليه عليا وبعدين لازم نسأل عنك مع اننا عارفينك انسان كويس 
بس برضة لازم نسأل عنك دي بنتنا الوحيدة برضة دي يويتي مش 
اي حد هو احنا خلفنا غير تويتي ولا فيه حد في حلاوة تويتي
يا سسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام *


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> لا ما خلصى بقا عرفت انك متجوز
> و بعدين مشى معقول اكيد مراتك زى العسل
> ربنا يهنيكم يارب
> و ابقا قول لجوزى لحسن هوا بيحيك اوى
> ...



*اه صحيح يا استير بتقولي جوزي بيحبك
هو مين جوزك ويعرفني منين قوليلي مين 
هو علشان نشوف موضوع الدبح ونخليه 
يغـــير رايـــه    *


----------



## استير (23 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *اه صحيح يا استير بتقولي جوزي بيحبك
> هو مين جوزك ويعرفني منين قوليلي مين
> هو علشان نشوف موضوع الدبح ونخليه
> يغـــير رايـــه    *



هو اكيد انت تعرفوا يا بن الفادى 
اصلوا مشهور اوى فى المنتدى و هوا كان اكتر واحد واقف ضدى حتى 
لو رجعت لوراى شوية هتلاقى و هوا بيقول لى لاف انوا عايز يودينى المدبح 
على العموم انا هقولك 
هو يا سيدى 
















كوبتك مان جوزى و حبيبى 
​


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2007)

*ايه هو ده :ranting: *
*عمالين تجوزونى ونخطبولى *
*هو اييييييييييييييييييه ده يعنى*
*هو مش المفروض تاخدوا راى طيب :smil13: *
*ولا الحكايه غصب يعنى ولا غصب*
*مكنش العشم سا ابن الفادى ده انت عزيز وغالى*
*ولا انتى يا استير كنتى صحبتى وغاليه عندى*
*حاااااااااااضر*
*وانت يا سى لاف بيه*
*ماصدقت يقولولك تتجوز تقول امييييييييين*
*لا بقىىىىى استنوا*
*لما اخد راى بابا هههههههههه :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

بابا مين يا تويتى هو احنا عندنا بنات ياخدو راى بابا 
عجبك كدة يا عم ابن الفادى مش قالتلك ناخد راى العروسة 
اهى طلعت العروسة مش عايزنى 
طيب انا مش لاعب


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2007)

*ياسلام يا اخويا*
*وكمان مش عاجيك انى اسال بابا*
*حاضر يا ابن الفادى ويا استير :ranting: *
*مش هلعب انا كمان*
*اهئ بس :smil13: *


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

صح كدة احنا نخلى ابن الفادى واستير يشوفلهم ناس تانى يفتحو بيها المكتب بتاعهما 
هم هيشتغلو على افانا  ولا ايه 
مش انتى شايفة يا تويتى ان دا هم بيعملو شغل على حسابنا


----------



## twety (23 مارس 2007)

*صح ياباشا كلامك*
*يلا ياعم نفعوا حد تاااااانى*
*المنتدى مليان *
*متجوش غير على الغلابه وتستفتحووووا*
*الله يسامحكوووا :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

ما هو الشعب المصرى كدة ياحب يجى على الغلبان اللى زى وزيكى يا تويتى


----------



## merola (23 مارس 2007)

حلللللللللللللوين اوى نساء االحاضر على كدة الواحد مش حيتجوزز


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> صح كدة احنا نخلى ابن الفادى واستير يشوفلهم ناس تانى يفتحو بيها المكتب بتاعهما
> هم هيشتغلو على افانا  ولا ايه
> مش انتى شايفة يا تويتى ان دا هم بيعملو شغل على حسابنا



*علي كل حال يا تويتي انت ولاف 
احنا كان قصدنا نخدمكم وتكونوا اول اثنين نقولهم مبروك  30: 
لكن انتم مش عاوزين يبقي خلاص نقدم الفرصة دي لاول
اثنين يقدموا طلباتكهم لمديرة المكتب استير بس خلوا بالكم
الفرصة بنقدمها مرة واحدة يالله خيرها في غيرها
ولا انت ايه رايك ياستير *


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ما هو الشعب المصرى كدة ياحب يجى على الغلبان اللى زى وزيكى يا تويتى



*طيب يا لاف الله ياسسسسسامحك
شايفة الاتهامات يا استير  
:a4: :t30: :heat: :t9:​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> حلللللللللللللوين اوى نساء االحاضر على كدة الواحد مش حيتجوزز



*لا متقلقيش تعالي المكتب وقدمي طلبك للمديرة استير واحنا
 ندرس الحالة ونقدملك العريس المناسب ومبروك مقدما 30:​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> هو اكيد انت تعرفوا يا بن الفادى
> اصلوا مشهور اوى فى المنتدى و هوا كان اكتر واحد واقف ضدى حتى
> لو رجعت لوراى شوية هتلاقى و هوا بيقول لى لاف انوا عايز يودينى المدبح
> على العموم انا هقولك
> ...



*طبعا اعرفه هو فيه حد في المنتدي ميعرفش كوبتيك مان 
 دا من الشخصيات الجميلة وله بصمة واضحة في المنتدي
 بجد المعلومة دي جديدة علي بس بجد بجد مش عارف 
اقول مين فيكم المحظوظ انت ام هو لكن اللي واضح انكم 
من الناس المحبوبين  وربنا يسعدكم ويكون معاكم  *


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
عامل ايه يا ابن الفادى يا حبيبى 
ايه اخبارك واحشنى يا استاذى 
معلش يا ابن الفادى انت عارف ان ماليش فى النظام بتاع الجوز دا 
انا شاب وعايز اعيش حياتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تويتى مش راضية 
وغير كدة ان شايف ان اللعبة بتاعت الجواز دى مش احلى حاجة دلوقتى 
ليكى على يا تويتى 
كمان 1500سنة اكون كونت نفسى واتقدملكى علطول


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

merola قال:


> حلللللللللللللوين اوى نساء االحاضر على كدة الواحد مش حيتجوزز



هههههههههههههههههههههه
لا انتى خايفة ليه دا نساء المستقبل هيعيشو ملوك 
شكر على الرد وربنا يبارككى ونورتى الموضوع 
ولو عايز عريس من بتوع الحاضر ادى البيانات لابن الفادى وهو المسئول عن مكتب الجواز فى المنتدى


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> عامل ايه يا ابن الفادى يا حبيبى
> ايه اخبارك واحشنى يا استاذى
> معلش يا ابن الفادى انت عارف ان ماليش فى النظام بتاع الجوز دا
> ...




*صباح الفل يا لاف

الحمدلله انا كويس المهم اخبارك انت ايه واخبار الدراسة 
خلاص يا عم نسيبك تعيش حياتك بس الفرصة ضاعت منك 
هو انت كنت فاكر نسيب البنت تنتظرك كل المدة دي ليه
 انت عاوزها تعنس لا يا عم معندناش بنات بايرة دا اللي 
واقفين علي الباب طوابير دي تويتي مش اي حد تاني 
ملكش في الطيب نصيب اه لو  انا كنت لسة مش متجوز *


----------



## lovebjw (24 مارس 2007)

انا عارف ان اللى واقفين على بابا تويتى طوابير وانا من النوع اللى مش بحب التوابير
وغير كدة يعنى يرضيك يا ابن الفادى اخد تويتى الملكة واعذبها معاى 
لا انا ميرضيناش هو فى زى تويتى 
هو الواحد خلف كام تويتى عشان يرميها الرمية دى


----------



## استير (26 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *علي كل حال يا تويتي انت ولاف
> احنا كان قصدنا نخدمكم وتكونوا اول اثنين نقولهم مبروك  30:
> لكن انتم مش عاوزين يبقي خلاص نقدم الفرصة دي لاول
> اثنين يقدموا طلباتكهم لمديرة المكتب استير بس خلوا بالكم
> ...





انا موافقة على رائيك طبعا يا بن الفادى 
و انشالله نفتح المكتب بعريسى و عروسة قمرات معلشى بقا يا تويتى انتى ولاف 
انتوا الخسرنين الفرصة بتيجى مرة واحدة 
و مشى بتتعوضى 
احنا هنعمل حتت فرح لى اول عريسى و عروسة بسى محصلتشى


----------



## استير (26 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *طيب يا لاف الله ياسسسسسامحك
> شايفة الاتهامات يا استير
> :a4: :t30: :heat: :t9:​*




معلشى يا ابن الفادى هما كدة نقول نعمل معاهم
 خير بسى اتقلب شر خلاصى يا عم احنا مشى
 هنعبرهم تانى خلينا نشوف حد غيرهم يا بن الفادى 
و يرجعوا يندموا و يقولوا يرتينا اتجوزنا من الاول


----------



## استير (26 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *لا متقلقيش تعالي المكتب وقدمي طلبك للمديرة استير واحنا
> ندرس الحالة ونقدملك العريس المناسب ومبروك مقدما 30:​*




انا فى الخدمة و تحت امر اى طلب مقدم و الفرح علينا 
و هنجبلك اجمل عرسان موجودين 
بسى يلا عايزين نبارك :smil12:


----------



## استير (26 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *طبعا اعرفه هو فيه حد في المنتدي ميعرفش كوبتيك مان
> دا من الشخصيات الجميلة وله بصمة واضحة في المنتدي
> بجد المعلومة دي جديدة علي بس بجد بجد مش عارف
> اقول مين فيكم المحظوظ انت ام هو لكن اللي واضح انكم
> من الناس المحبوبين  وربنا يسعدكم ويكون معاكم  *




بجد اكيد انا الى محظوظة انى متجوزة كوبتك طبعا 
بجد ربنا يحمية و يحافظ علية و يجعلة ثمرة بركة لى كل الناسى 
على فكرة هوا مشى جوزى بجد هوا جوزى على المنتدى بسى 
بسى هوا فعلا شخصية رائعة من اجمل و احسن و اطيب الشخصيات فى حياتى 
يمكن يكون هوا اول واحد اعرفة يكون طيب اوى كدة بجد 
و بحبة مشى جوزى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (26 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> بجد اكيد انا الى محظوظة انى متجوزة كوبتك طبعا
> بجد ربنا يحمية و يحافظ علية و يجعلة ثمرة بركة لى كل الناسى
> على فكرة هوا مشى جوزى بجد هوا جوزى على المنتدى بسى
> بسى هوا فعلا شخصية رائعة من اجمل و احسن و اطيب الشخصيات فى حياتى
> ...


 
لاء طبعا انا اللي محظوظ اكثر

وانتي كمان يا استير من اروع الشخصيات اللي اعرفها

واطيبها واغلبها مع انك عاملة هنا سبع رجالة بس غلبانة جداا

ومفيش اطيب منك :36_3_11: 

ودي مش مجاملة

ربنا يباركك يا استير :new5:


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 مارس 2007)

استير قال:


> بجد اكيد انا الى محظوظة انى متجوزة كوبتك طبعا
> بجد ربنا يحمية و يحافظ علية و يجعلة ثمرة بركة لى كل الناسى
> على فكرة هوا مشى جوزى بجد هوا جوزى على المنتدى بسى
> بسى هوا فعلا شخصية رائعة من اجمل و احسن و اطيب الشخصيات فى حياتى
> ...




*ليه بقي مقلب الحراميه ده احنا فيه بينا كده بجد انا صدقتك و مجاش 
علي بالي انك بتهزري وانه كوبتيك جوزك في المنتدي بس  علشان 
تعرفوا انه الرجالة غلابه وبيصدقوكم علي طول .

وبما انك مش متجوزة يبقي انت اولي بخدمات المكتب واول فرصةتبقي 
لكي علشان نعملك فرح وزفة ونقولك :ab8:​*
*يا استير  بتقولي 
و بحبة مشى جوزى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكلك كده بتعملي اعلان لطلب عريس 
طيب حطي المواصفات ولو سمحتي 
خدي الاذن من كوبتيك علشان ميزعلش

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​*


----------



## lovebjw (26 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه يا بن الفادى يلا اشتغل 
اول واحدة فى المكتب بتاعك هى استير 
يلا مبروك يا استير


----------



## lovebjw (26 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههه يا بن الفادى يلا اشتغل 
اول واحدة فى المكتب بتاعك هى استير 
يلا مبروك يا استير


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 مارس 2007)

*طبعا يا لاف لها الاولوية 
علشان هي المديرة​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 مارس 2007)

طبعا يا لاف

 استير لها الاولوية
مش هي المديرة


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

ومش بس المديرة لا دى احلى مديرة كمان 
هى استير مديرة على قد حالها 
بس يلا بلوغنا فى مكان الجوزة عشان نيجى كلنا ونفرح فيهم 
داحنا هنعملهم فرح ولا اى  فرح


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*طب تصدقوا فكرة حلوة*
*نجوز كوبتك لاستير*
*ونعمل فرحهم عندى هنا فى اسيوط*
*ونجمع شمل كل المنتدى*
*وطبعا روك على راس القائمه*
*طبعا اسيوط لانها وسط مصر زى ما الكتاب بيقول*
*ولا حد عنده اعتراض على المكان*
*يلا الف الف مليون خمسبن مبروووووووووووووووك*
*وسمعونا احلى زغروطه لكوبتك وحرمه*
*هههههههههههههههه*
*لللللللللللللللللللللللوللللللللللللللللللللللللولللللللللللى*


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

احلى سلام للصعايدة يا جماعة 
فى وسط ارض مصر يكون مذبح للرب 
والكتاب المقدس مقالش ان هيكون فرح كوبتك واستير 
بس يلا يا استير انتى وكوبتك اعمله فى اى حتة 
والواحد عشان خاطروك يسافر ويطلع عينه هو احنا عندنا كام كوبتك وكام استير يعنى 
يلا يا بن الفادى عقلهم كدة وخليهم يسمعو الكلام 
ويتجوزو بالتى هى احسن


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 مارس 2007)

*بما انهم مخطوبين ومتجوزين في المنتدي 
مفيش مانع يكون علي ارض الواقع لكن 
لازم ولابد ناخد رأي شريكتي وكمان رأي كوبتيك 
دي جوازة يا جماعة مش عاوزة استعجال 
وتخيلوا اول جوازة من المنتدي يبقي شكلها ايه 

بس انا خايف يكون كوبتيك متجوز يبقي كده 
تسببنا  له في  مشكلة في البيت مع المدام
في انتظار رد العروسة والعريس​*


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

ههههههه
ايه يعنى يا عم ابن الفادى 
مانت دايما تقول ان الشرع بيقول 4
وطالما ان هم بيحبو بعض على المنتدى وكل ما ندخل موضوع نلاقيهم قاعدين يحبو فى بعض 
ويقولو كلام حلو يبقى مفيش حد برة المنتدى والا كان كوبتك رقبته اتقعطت من زمان
ولم يقولو حاجة يكون قدها ومش بس شغل منتديات 
يلا يابن الفادى جحوزاهم بقاة عشان المكتب يتشهرلا كدة ويكون احلى شغل


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*لالالالالالا*
*متقلقش يا ابن الفادى*
*كوبتك صغيووووور مش متجوز*
*واستير كمان مش متجوزة*
*يعنى محلوله خلاص*
*مستنياكوا بقى تقولوا امتى الفرح*
*علشان احجز النادى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (27 مارس 2007)

*يبقي علي البركة يا استير انت وكوبتيك*
*الف مبروك مقدما واذا كا فيه مشكلة ممكن نحلها*
*مشكلة في الشبكة ولا الشقة ولا العربية احنا ممكن *
*نعمل صندوق للزمالة وهو يتكفل بكل حاجة اعتقد *
*مفيش جوازة احلي من كده*
*شايف كوبتيك بيقول موافق واستير عاملة فرح *
*وبتزغرد30: 30: 30: 30: 30: *
*30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: 30: *​


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههههه
مبروك يا بن الفادى 
ومبروك يا كوبتك 
ومبروك يا استير بجد
ربنا يبارككو


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*تيوة باركللهم بنفس*
*بلاش الحقد ده يا لاف*
*يلا يا ابن الفادى نبتدى نعمل الصندوق*
*واول حد ينفعه يكون كوبتيك واستير *
*احنا لينا بركه غير مديرنا وحرمه*
*وروك بنفسه هيحضر ويساعدنا*
*الف مليون مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك*
*سمعونى سلام مبروك وحته لعرايسنا*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههه
يا تويتى ارحمينى 
بصى  لم تشوفينى كاتب حاجة ابقى اعملى نفسكى مش واخدة بالكى مش كل شوية تخشى تعملى كدة 
دانتى بهدتلى حزب المحبة على الاخر
عاجبك كدة يا بن الفادى وتقولى نتجوز 
دانا وهى ابطال خلاف لمجلة الحوداث


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

ههههههههههههههه ظريف قوى حضرتك وكمان بتعترض طيب حاضرلك


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

حاضر يعنى هتعملى ايه 
اللى عندكى اعمليه يا ماما 
شايف يا ابن الفادى شريرة ازاى 
يرضيك كدة يا ابن الفادى


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *ليه بقي مقلب الحراميه ده احنا فيه بينا كده بجد انا صدقتك و مجاش
> علي بالي انك بتهزري وانه كوبتيك جوزك في المنتدي بس  علشان
> تعرفوا انه الرجالة غلابه وبيصدقوكم علي طول .
> 
> ...




هههههههههههههههههههه ا
انت صدقت مشى معقول لا بصراحة طيب 
و بعدين انا موافقة يلا معنديش مانع 
اهوا حتى علشان بعد كدة يقولا انى انا اول واحدة عملت فرحى 
يوبق هما هيجوا المكتب بقلب جامد

و بعدين لا يا اخويا انا مشى بعمل اعلان انا بقولك بسى انو جوزى 
هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه يا بن الفادى يلا اشتغل
> اول واحدة فى المكتب بتاعك هى استير
> يلا مبروك يا استير



الله يبارك فيك 
يلا عقبال ما نفرح بيك انت كمان


----------



## twety (27 مارس 2007)

*على فكرة بقى*
*ابن الفادى هيقف معايا *
*مش معاك*
*يعنى العب بعييييييييييييييييد*
*ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> ومش بس المديرة لا دى احلى مديرة كمان
> هى استير مديرة على قد حالها
> بس يلا بلوغنا فى مكان الجوزة عشان نيجى كلنا ونفرح فيهم
> داحنا هنعملهم فرح ولا اى  فرح





طبعا يلا مستنيناك انت اول المعزيم يا لاف 
و مستنين نشوف هتعمل اية


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

داحنا او علينا نديكو عيننا يا استير انتى وكوبتك 
كوبتك الراجل ينخدم من قلوبنا يعنى 
وانتى يا استير زى العسل 
ام لو عملتو الفرح عند تويتى انا مش هاروح ان بقالكو اهو ولو روحت هاروح عشان امسك تويتى 
:spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: :spor22: 
ويلا بقاة خلو الموضوع فى ايد ربنا


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

twety قال:


> *طب تصدقوا فكرة حلوة*
> *نجوز كوبتك لاستير*
> *ونعمل فرحهم عندى هنا فى اسيوط*
> *ونجمع شمل كل المنتدى*
> ...



يلا يا بنت يا تويتى انا موافقة و موافقة ان فرحى يكون صعيدى 
بسى متنسيشى عايزة فيها مزمار صعيدى علشان بحبة اوى


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *يبقي علي البركة يا استير انت وكوبتيك*
> *الف مبروك مقدما واذا كا فيه مشكلة ممكن نحلها*
> *مشكلة في الشبكة ولا الشقة ولا العربية احنا ممكن *
> *نعمل صندوق للزمالة وهو يتكفل بكل حاجة اعتقد *
> ...




طيب يا جماعة مشى تاخدو راى العريسى الاول مشى يمكن يكون مشى موافق 
ولا هى هتكون غصب عنة يعنى 
لا انا موافقة مبدائين بسى راى بعد رائية طبعا 
لو وافق يوبقا هوافق


----------



## استير (27 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> داحنا او علينا نديكو عيننا يا استير انتى وكوبتك
> كوبتك الراجل ينخدم من قلوبنا يعنى
> وانتى يا استير زى العسل
> ام لو عملتو الفرح عند تويتى انا مش هاروح ان بقالكو اهو ولو روحت هاروح عشان امسك تويتى
> ...




تسلم عنيك يا لاف متشكرين ليك اوى 
و صدقنى احنا سايبينة فى ايد ربنا 
بسى لزام تحضر حتى لو عند تويتى


----------



## lovebjw (27 مارس 2007)

بس تويتى انا مش مرتاحلها فى الفرح انا بقولكى اهو يا استير لا تبوظلكى الفرح انا عارفها قلبه اسود وتلقب اى حاجة 
وطالما ان الموضوع فى ايد ربنا مفيش خوف 
لان الهنا اله عظيم ومش ممكن يسمح بحاجة وحشة لينا خالص


----------



## استير (28 مارس 2007)

عندك حق يا لاف احنا مسيحنا قوى و يقدر يعمل 
المستحيل زى ما الكتاب بيقول الغير مستطاع لد الناسى مستطاع عند الله 
و بعدين متقلقشى من تويتى دى بنت زى العسل و صحبتى 
و انا هقدر عليها 
و بعدين دى تتمنا تعمل اى حاجة علشانى و بعدين انت لزام تحضر الفرح 
مشى علشان خاطر هيتعمل عند تويتى


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

ماشى يتعمل عند تويتى 
بس بسرعة عشان عايزن نفرحلكو يا استير انتى وكوبتك يلا شيدو حيالكو


----------



## twety (28 مارس 2007)

*يلا ياكوبتك شد حيلك*
*حوش بسرعه *
*لو عاوز مساعدة متقلقش الصندوق موجود*
*خلاص بقى بقت علنى*
*الف مبرووووك ياعم*
*فاضل روك يوافق بس ونجيلك يا استير*
*ونزغررررررررررررررررررررررط*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (28 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *بما انهم مخطوبين ومتجوزين في المنتدي​*
> *مفيش مانع يكون علي ارض الواقع لكن *
> *لازم ولابد ناخد رأي شريكتي وكمان رأي كوبتيك *
> *دي جوازة يا جماعة مش عاوزة استعجال *
> ...


 
*انا معنديش مانع*

*اهوه فرصة الواحد يكمل نص دينه*

*:yahoo: *

*:new2: بس شكل استير مش موافقة :new2: *

*حد يوصيلها عليا والنبي*

*وميرسي طبعا لابن الفادي ولاف وعقبال فرحكم يارب*

*وميرسي للبت تويتي *

*عقبال ما نشوفك متستته في بيت العدل*

*قولي امين يا بت*

*:t33:*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 مارس 2007)

:yahoo: :yahoo: 30: 





Coptic Man قال:


> *انا معنديش مانع*
> 
> *اهوه فرصة الواحد يكمل نص دينه*
> 
> ...




*كده العريس موافق ومعندهوش مانع  والعروسة موافقة يبقي
الف مبروك يا كوبتيك الف مبروك يا استر و سمعونا زغرودة يا حبايب 30: 30: 30: 

ادي الموافقة تمت ومكان الفرح اتحدد وناقص ميعاد الفرح وموافقة 
مديرنا الكبير ماي روك ودا شرط اساسي لاقامة الفرح علي نفقة 
المنتدي مساهة ودعم للشباب علشان يكمل نص دينه​**وميرسي طبعا لابن الفادي ولاف وعقبال فرحكم يارب*​*حلوه قوي الدعوة دي يا كوبتيك برضة التغيير كويس ويجدد النشاط​*:yahoo: 30::yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (28 مارس 2007)

ياابن الفادى راعى ربنا فى مراتك يا عم انت 
يا كوبتك ابن الفادى متجوز 
بص يا كوبتك ركز اوى وانت بتدعلى ولو عايز تدعى لابن الفادى اقوله اشوفك عيالك فى بيوت عدلهم 
بس ركز يا كوبتك فى الدعوة لى انا عشان عايز اتجوز ومش لافى بنت الحلال


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مارس 2007)

> ادي الموافقة تمت ومكان الفرح اتحدد وناقص ميعاد الفرح وموافقة
> مديرنا الكبير ماي روك ودا شرط اساسي لاقامة الفرح علي نفقة
> المنتدي مساهة ودعم للشباب علشان يكمل نص دينه




كده يبقي هيرفض هههههههه



> حلوه قوي الدعوة دي يا كوبتيك برضة التغيير كويس ويجدد النشاط




انا بقول كدا برضه وعروستك عندي

بس اوعي تقول للمدام 

خلي الموضوع بينا وبين بعض

اتفقنا




> ياابن الفادى راعى ربنا فى مراتك يا عم انت
> يا كوبتك ابن الفادى متجوز




ههههههههههههه

عارف بس زي ما تقول كدا بهدئ النفوس

واهوا علي رائيه التغيير مطلوب ( اوعوا حد يقول لاستير احسن تطير رقبتي )



> بس ركز يا كوبتك فى الدعوة لى انا عشان عايز اتجوز ومش لافى بنت الحلال




عروستك عندي

ايه رائيك في

















































انزل شوية وهتشوفها






































لازم تتعب شوية هو الجواز بالساهل 




















































































:yahoo:  تويتي :yahoo: 

ايه رائيك بقي يا باشا 

شكلك معترض 

:smil12:

وعلي فكرة تويتي دي قمر وعلي ضمانتي​


----------



## استير (29 مارس 2007)

و العروسة كمان موافقة 30: 
بسى يا جماعة احنا كدة مشى هنتجوز طول ما انتوا عايزين تعملوا صندوق 
دا كدة روك هيرفضنا كلنا و هيكتب على اسمينا 
مرفودين لقلة الادب علشان عايزين يبوظوا سمعة المنتدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

بص يا كوبتك انا اللى بينى وبينك انتهى خلاص 
يا عم تويتى اصلا مش طايقة نفسها هتطيقنى انا ليه 
دا تويتى دى ملاك بس انا عايز واحدة مش عايز ملاك
ربنا يبعت لتويتى الملاك اللى زيها لكن عايزة انسانة 
وشايفة يا توزيتى بقول عليكى ملاك عشان ماتقوليش حاجة


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*مبرو ك عليك استير يا كوبتيك وربنا معاك 

30: :heat: 30: :heat: 30:​اما من ناحية ماي روك اكيد مش رايح يرفض الجوازة
وهيساهم فيها حتي ولو بطقم كراسي بلاستيك 

وبتقولي *

*انا بقول كدا برضه وعروستك عندي

بس اوعي تقول للمدام 

خلي الموضوع بينا وبين بعض

اتفقنا*

*هي مين علشان اعمل حسابي علشان الواحد 
لا يوأخذ علي غفلة والموضوع يبوظ يا ريت الموافقات 
تتم قبل العيد علشان تبقي جوازة مبروكة بس بأمانة
كده محدش يجيب سيرة لمراتي ...... الاحتياط واجب*
:spor22: :ranting: :spor22: :ranting: 

:t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: :t32: 

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

متخافش يا ابن الفادى سيرك فى بير


يا مراءة ابن الفادى تعالى وشوفى الراجل جوزاكى بيفكر يعمل ايه 
يا زوجة ابن الفادى تعالى الحقى جوازكى عايز يتجوز عليكى 


مش بقولك يا ابن الفادى  سيرك فى بير


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مارس 2007)

lovebjw قال:


> بص يا كوبتك انا اللى بينى وبينك انتهى خلاص
> يا عم تويتى اصلا مش طايقة نفسها هتطيقنى انا ليه
> دا تويتى دى ملاك بس انا عايز واحدة مش عايز ملاك
> ربنا يبعت لتويتى الملاك اللى زيها لكن عايزة انسانة
> وشايفة يا توزيتى بقول عليكى ملاك عشان ماتقوليش حاجة



:new6: :new6::new6: 

بجد فطستني من الضحك

نظام انا مش استاهل تويتي شوفلها حد غيري

ههههههههههههههههههههه

لا ياعم انت ملاك زيها :smil15: 

مش هتهرب :boxing: ​


----------



## Coptic Man (29 مارس 2007)

ابن الفادي قال:


> *مبرو ك عليك استير يا كوبتيك وربنا معاك *​
> 
> 
> *30: :heat: 30: :heat: 30:​اما من ناحية ماي روك اكيد مش رايح يرفض الجوازة*
> ...


 
هههههههههه

لاء انا عارف روك هيرفض

المهم خلينا في جوازتك انا حاسس كدا والله واعلم

انك حاطط عينك علي واحدة

قول وميهمكش سرك في بير

بس لو فيها تعب يعني كنت عاوز ايميل المدام علشان انا واستير ولاف عاوزين نقولها حاجة 

اوعي تفكر انها تتعلق بالجوازة بتاعتك يا سمح الله

:smil12:​


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

هههههههههههههههه
صح احنا بس كنا عايزن نعرف منها حاجة ونقولها حاجة ومتخافش يا ابن الفدى محدش هيقولها على انك  ناوىتتجوزا عليها متخافش خالص 
 مانت عارف يابن الفادى دا عمر هو احنا لسه هنصاحب بعض دلوقتى


----------



## twety (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

:ranting:


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*بصراحة كدة يا كوبتيك انا مش حاطط 
عيني علي واحدة ولا اثنين ياريت 
يكون مثني وثلاث وربع وستة وستين 
زي واحد سمعنا عنه تفتكر هو اجدع 
مننا في حاجة احنا صعايدة وجدعان 
ومنخفش من اي حد  حتي ولا مراتي​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*بقي كده يا كوبتيك انت ولاف انا عاوز اخدمكم 
القي لاف عملي اعلان ومنشت باللون الاحمر 
وعرض الصفحة يقول لمراتي طيب ليه المشاكل 
ينفع انام علي الكنبة ولا يحصل .......؟

:budo: :t32: :t26: :bomb: :boxing: 

خلو بالكم انا مراتي طيب جدا جدا وبحبها موت 

كده يا كوبتيك تستاهل اللي هتعملوه  فيك استير
وانت يا عم لاف ماشي هخلي تويتي تخلصه منك

leasantr :smil16: :heat: :t37: :yahoo: :yahoo: *​


----------



## twety (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

عنيا ليك يا ابن الفادى انت تؤمر بس مش هتجوز لاف برضه ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

على اساس ان تويتى هى الخوط خليفة الخوط ولا ايه 
هى اه بلدياته 
بس مش هى 
احنا هنجوز لتويتى الخوط خليفة الخوط 
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## استير (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *بقي كده يا كوبتيك انت ولاف انا عاوز اخدمكم
> القي لاف عملي اعلان ومنشت باللون الاحمر
> وعرض الصفحة يقول لمراتي طيب ليه المشاكل
> ينفع انام علي الكنبة ولا يحصل .......؟
> ...



ماهوا انت لو مشى تمشى وراهم من الاول مكنشى دا بقا حالك 
اهوا م\ير المكتب فاتحة جامعبة استهالكية و بيطالب بتعدد الزوجات 
و مراتة غلبانة فى البيت و بتحبة 
بطل تمشى وراهم و انا هقف معاك 
و انت يا عم كوبتك عايز كام عروسة انت كمان بسى انت مراتك معاك 
يعنى دا الى حيحصل فيك :spor22: :ranting:


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> ماهوا انت لو مشى تمشى وراهم من الاول مكنشى دا بقا حالك
> اهوا م\ير المكتب فاتحة جامعبة استهالكية و بيطالب بتعدد الزوجات
> و مراتة غلبانة فى البيت و بتحبة
> بطل تمشى وراهم و انا هقف معاك
> ...



*عجبك اللي عاوزين يعملوه فيه دا يا استير 
ياشريكتي يا طيبه واميرة انت  انا هسمع 
كلامك ومش همشي وراهم تاني ينفع 
يجوزوني وبعدها يفضحوني عند مراتي 
يرضيكي كده :ab7: :ab5: 

هتقفي معايا فيه بالضبط يا استير 
 هتجوزيني ولا هتقولي لمراتي ... ؟
معلش يا استير مقدرش اسيب كوبتيك
 ولاف علشان بحبهم  ..... 

*


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههه
شايف يا عم كوبتك استير بتغير عليك ازاى قبل الجواز 
وبتقولك عايز كام واحدة 
امول بعد الجواز هتعمل ايه 
بص انا بهدى النفوس بس 
ومتخافش يا كوبتك عروستك اللى بعد استير عندى


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*يا استير انا شايف كوبتيك بيتهرب 
من الجوازة دي ليه تفتكري ليه 
انت عملتي فيه حاجة كده ولا كده

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​*


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *عجبك اللي عاوزين يعملوه فيه دا يا استير
> ياشريكتي يا طيبه واميرة انت  انا هسمع
> كلامك ومش همشي وراهم تاني ينفع
> يجوزوني وبعدها يفضحوني عند مراتي
> ...



وانا بموت فيك بجد يا ابن الفادى يا حبيبى 
ومتخافش خلاص انا مش هاقولك لمراتك 
بس انا كمان مش هارضى ان انت تتجوز عليها
عشان اساس الحياة الزوجية ان ميكونش فى اسرار 
يعنى انا لم اجى اتجوز على مراتى لازم اقولها 
مش صح


----------



## ابن الفادي (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> وانا بموت فيك بجد يا ابن الفادى يا حبيبى
> ومتخافش خلاص انا مش هاقولك لمراتك
> بس انا كمان مش هارضى ان انت تتجوز عليها
> عشان اساس الحياة الزوجية ان ميكونش فى اسرار
> ...



*يارب يخليك يا لاف وافرح فيك لما اشوفك 
في الكوشة مع العروسة اللي في بالك 
بس بلاش بنت الجيران  علشان متقفش 
في الشباك والبلكون كتير وتحدفوا بعض 
بالبصل من شباك المطبخ   :new4:   

انا كمان بحبك بجد بس مينفعش اروح لمراتي 
واقولها بعد اذنك انا رايح اتجوز عليكي يا عم 
لاف كانت الطور اشتغل و الاكياس  اتملت 
:scenic: :bomb:​*


----------



## lovebjw (29 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *يا استير انا شايف كوبتيك بيتهرب
> من الجوازة دي ليه تفتكري ليه
> انت عملتي فيه حاجة كده ولا كده
> 
> :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​*



هههههههههههههه
انت شايف كدة يا ابن الفادى 
انا بصراحة شايف كدة بس مش راضى اقول


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*بصراحة يا لاف البنت تويتي دي ذي العسل 
ودمها خفبف وتتحب والاكيد انها بنت اصيلة 
مش صعيدية يعني جدعة وتصون بتها وجوزها 
 وكفاية انها بتجر شكلك كل شوية
وامرآة فاضلة من يجدها تفوق الالئ​*


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انت شايف ان بنت الجيران مش مناسبة وانا كمان 
هههههههههههه
اصل بينى وبينك البنت دى ماشيت مع طوب الارض اصلا 
والواد اسماعيل كان بيحبها بس هى نفضتله 
والبنت دى اصلا سيرتها مش تمام


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ياابن الفادى يعنى لو اتجوزتها وحصل مشاكل بينى وبينها 
اجى اشتكيك انت


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *بصراحة كدة يا كوبتيك انا مش حاطط​*
> *عيني علي واحدة ولا اثنين ياريت *
> *يكون مثني وثلاث وربع وستة وستين *
> *زي واحد سمعنا عنه تفتكر هو اجدع *
> ...


 
*انا عارف طبعا انكمش بتخاف من اي حد حتي مراتك*

*علشان كدا بقولك ادينا الايميل :t23: *

*:giveup: متردد ليه :giveup:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> ماهوا انت لو مشى تمشى وراهم من الاول مكنشى دا بقا حالك
> اهوا م\ير المكتب فاتحة جامعبة استهالكية و بيطالب بتعدد الزوجات
> و مراتة غلبانة فى البيت و بتحبة
> بطل تمشى وراهم و انا هقف معاك
> ...



*انا افكر اعمل كدا*

*انا اتجوز علي استير*

*مين اللي قال كدا :t23:*

*ربنا يخليكي ليا يا ام العيال *

*:new8:*​


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *معلش يا استير مقدرش اسيب كوبتيك*
> *ولاف علشان بحبهم ..... *


 
*اصيل يا ابن الفادي*

*واحنا كمان بنحبك يا باشا*

* :t4: *​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ايه ياواد الحلاوة دى*

*حاضر لما اوريك شغل الخطوط بصحيح*
*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههه
> شايف يا عم كوبتك استير بتغير عليك ازاى قبل الجواز
> وبتقولك عايز كام واحدة
> امول بعد الجواز هتعمل ايه
> ...


 
*ربنا يستر يا لاف*

*اذكرني في صلاتك :smil13: *

*بس قولي مين عروستي اللي بعد استير :smil12:  ( ده لمجرد العلم بالشي بس :yahoo:  )*


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *يا استير انا شايف كوبتيك بيتهرب​*
> *من الجوازة دي ليه تفتكري ليه *
> *انت عملتي فيه حاجة كده ولا كده*​
> 
> *:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *​


 
*:t32: :t32: :t32: *

*مكنتش اتوقع منك كدا يا ابن الفادي*

*هو حد يتهرب من استير*

*دي تتحط علي الجرح يخف*

*:smil12:*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> ياابن الفادى يعنى لو اتجوزتها وحصل مشاكل بينى وبينها
> اجى اشتكيك انت



*اتكل علي الله ومفيش مشاكل 
وعلي ضمانتي هو فيه احلي ولا اجمل 
من كده ياله يا رادل شيد حيلك وقول موافق

ولوفيه مشاكل انا موجود نغديكم تبوس مراتك
 وتروحوا علي بيتكم علشان لمواخزة معنديش 
مكان تباتوا فيه  :dance: :dance: :smil12:  *


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*اييييييييييييييييه ده كله*
*انا اغيب شويه الاقيكوا عملتوا كل ده *
*انت مصمصم خالص يا ابن الفادى يعنى*
*وانت ياسى لاف مش موافق*
*وكماتن زودتها بله ياسى كوبتك*
*ايه  الموضوع يابشر*
*استنوا طيب خدوا رائى باجماعه*
*ولا من الدار للنار كده مش هتاخدوا رائى*
*وانت يالاف الصبر لما تيجى استير بس انا هفتن عليك*
*وانت يا ابن الفادى هوصل للموووووودام وهقولها انك بتلعب بديلك*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وانت بقى ياكوبتك لنا تدخل استير انا هقولها على عمايلك السودا دى*
*والبادى اظلم*
*هههههههههههههههه :yahoo: *


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *:t32: :t32: :t32: *
> 
> *مكنتش اتوقع منك كدا يا ابن الفادي*
> 
> ...



*بصراحة يا كوبتيك  مش بوقع بينكم
ولا حاجة بس انا شايف البنت حيرانه 
وقلقانة وكل شوية تقول كوبتيك جوزي 
وحبيبي وانت تقول ماي روك مش هيوافق 
طبعا استر دي فله هو احنا عندنا حاجة 
فرز تاني لا يا استاذ اللي عندنا كله 
فرز اووووووووووووووووووووووول​*


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

عسسسسسسل 
وانت بتهدى النفوس
برافو عليك ياابن الفادى
والله زمان ياارجل
اشتقنااااااااااااالك بجد
كل سنه وانت طيب
وكل المنتدى طيب بكرة خلاص جمعه ختام الصوووم


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*اذيك يا تويتي يا قمر يا اجمل نساء الماضي والحاضر
وحشتينا يا عسل يمكن الولا لاف يغير شوية ويلحق
قبل ما نرجع في كلامنا ونرفض مع انه ولد ميترفضش 

بتقولي مش تخدوا رايي ........... دا كلام
هو احنا عندنا بنات ناخد رأيها تتجوزي ابن عمك يبقي
 تتجوزي ابن عمك مش كده ولا ايه​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> عسسسسسسل
> وانت بتهدى النفوس
> برافو عليك ياابن الفادى
> والله زمان ياارجل
> ...




*وانت طيبه وبخير وسعادة يا قمرنا 
وزي الايام دي نكون فرحنا بكي
 ونقولك مبروك 
وكلسنة والمنتدي كله بخير وكل حبايبنا 
واخوتنا واخوات المسيح بخي وسلام  *


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*انت شايف كده يعنى :smil13: *
*طب خلاص بقى *
*حكم ابن الفادى على تويتى*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *انت شايف كده يعنى :smil13: *
> *طب خلاص بقى *
> *حكم ابن الفادى على تويتى*
> *هههههههههههههه*



*لا يا جميل ده مش حكم
 دي محبة و اخوه بجد 
وربنا يباركك *


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *بصراحة يا كوبتيك مش بوقع بينكم​*
> *ولا حاجة بس انا شايف البنت حيرانه *
> *وقلقانة وكل شوية تقول كوبتيك جوزي *
> *وحبيبي وانت تقول ماي روك مش هيوافق *
> ...


 
*علشان معروف اني البنات بتتكلم بمشاعراها*

*والولاد بعقلها*

*وانت ابو المفهومية يا ابن الفادي*

*ولا ايه :spor22:*​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ميرسى ميرسى *
*طب ايه رايك انا خلينى فى السليم*
*واتجوزك انت :smil12: *
*وانا هعرف اتصافى مع المووووووودام*
*ههههههههههههههههه*
*منتظرة ردك يا باشا*


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

يا ابن الفادى هو انا اقدر اتشرط على تويتى واقول انى مش راضى بيها 
بس تويتى زى اختى بالظبط انت شفت حد يتجوزا اخته 
انا حاسس ان احنا بنعمل فيلم 
جواز عتريس من فودة باطل  باطل باطل 
والاقى ذئاب طالعة على والحاجات الغريبة دى


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

وادخل يا ابن الفادى وشوف 
تويتى اللى انت بتقولى نسمة بتقول ايه 
دى عاملة على الحرب العالمية التسعة 
ربنا على المفترى وعلى الظالم 
الله يكون فى عين المتجوزين
وغير كدة يا ابن الفادى انت بتقولى 
اتجوز تويتى اهى كل شوية هتشاكل فيك 
ليه هو انا هاتجوز مراءة ابوى 
انا عايز واحدة غلبانة مش تعمل اللى تويتى بتعمله 
اللهى يا تويتى وانتى جاية تقعدى على الجهاز انهاردة الكرسى ينسكر 
وتقعى شكلكى زى السكر 
يارب  امين


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




twety قال:


> *انت شايف كده يعنى :smil13: *
> *طب خلاص بقى *
> *حكم ابن الفادى على تويتى*
> *هههههههههههههه*



ايه يا تويتى 
انتى مصدقتيى الراجل بيقولكى مفيش بنات ناخد رايها 
راحتى قالتى امين علطول 
ايه الشغل دا يا ستى تويتى 
طوخه بس ماتعورش


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> اللهى يا تويتى وانتى جاية تقعدى على الجهاز انهاردة الكرسى ينسكر
> وتقعى شكلكى زى السكر
> يارب امين


 
امين يارب :yaka:


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

امين يا كوبتك


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




Coptic Man قال:


> امين يارب :yaka:



شكل المنتدى كله مخنوق منكى يا تويتى 
هههههههههههههههههههههه
تويتى استنى انا جابتلكى صورة سكرة بجد


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

وانا عندي امنية لتويتي :beee: 







طبعا كلنا عارفين سلفستر هيعمل ايه لتويتي بعد ما وقعت في ايده

:t33:​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

:ranting: 
*هو ايه ده بقى *
*انتوا كلكوا عليا ولا اييييييييييه*
*لا بقى انا معايا ناس كبيييييييييييرة بجد*
*تاكل الزلط واللحميه نايه*
*ده انا صعيديه اوعوا تنسوووووووا*
*وميرسى يالاف سكلى كده بجد هعمل زى الصورة اللى انت جيبها*
*وبالهون على دماغك ههههههههههه:beee: *
*متشكرين منك ليه ليه ليه ليهااااااااااااا*


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

* عاوز الكرسى يقع بيا *
*ماشى يالاف يابن الناس الكويسين*
*وانت يامنمن معاهم انت كمان*
*مااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااشى*
*كله سلف ودين:t32:*
*ولا يالاف باشا انت اخويا اه بس الصغير يعنى هضربك ووو:t32: *
*وانت يسامينا هتترد قرررررررررررررررريب متقلقش*
*بكرةتشوفى تيويتى بالنيو لوووووووك :yahoo: *


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههه
مش بقولكى انتى شاكلكى اصلا من ذئاب الجبل


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههه
نيو لوك هو وصل عندك الصعيد الراجل دا يا تويتى 
طب امسكيه وماتسيبهوش 
هههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ظريف


----------



## استير (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *انا افكر اعمل كدا*
> 
> *انا اتجوز علي استير*
> 
> ...




و يخليك ليا يا ابو العيال


----------



## استير (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *ربنا يستر يا لاف*
> 
> *اذكرني في صلاتك :smil13: *
> 
> *بس قولي مين عروستي اللي بعد استير :smil12:  ( ده لمجرد العلم بالشي بس :yahoo:  )*





كدة يا يا كوبتك 
عايز تعرف مين العروسة الى بعدى 
انا ممكن اقولك عليها 
هى دى :spor22: :t32: :ranting: :smil16: :gun: :nunu0000: :budo: :act23: :bud: :1035pk: :1028yr: :t37: 

اية رائيك دا كولوا هيكون قبل العروسة يا عريسى 
و انت يا سى لاف بصراحة بتهدى النفوسى انت هيتعمل كل دا فيك بسى مرتين 
مرة تهدى نفوس و مرة خراب بيوت 
و انشالله هتجوز واحدة توريك النجوم بتطلع فى عز الضهر 
و مشى هجوزك تويتى 
بسى


----------



## استير (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *:t32: :t32: :t32: *
> 
> *مكنتش اتوقع منك كدا يا ابن الفادي*
> 
> ...




لا بجد 
استاذ فى التصليح و التثبيت و بسى 
ماشى لما نشوف اخرتها ​


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

اخير ا اناااااااااا هنا هاى استر      بلا جرح بلا يخف مش عايزين هزار عايزين نتكلم جد شويه          (فين العرايس يا استير):smil13:


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انتم ياجماعه يابتوع البنزينه الووووووووو انتم هنا  استير هاى


----------



## Coptic Man (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> كدة يا يا كوبتك
> عايز تعرف مين العروسة الى بعدى
> انا ممكن اقولك عليها
> هى دى :spor22: :t32: :ranting: :smil16: :gun: :nunu0000: :budo: :act23: :bud: :1035pk: :1028yr: :t37:
> ...


 






كل ده
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:closedeye  المشكلة اننا كنت بستفسر بس :closedeye 

ld: حد يفكر في حد تاني ومعاه القمر ده ld: ​


----------



## twety (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*هههههههههههههههه*
*ايوة كده*

*ماس تخاف ما ؟؟؟؟؟:t33: *
*برافو عليكى يا استير *
*من اولها لازم كده*
*ندبح القطه من اول يوووووووووم*
*ههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

القطة ايه يا تويتى اللى بتكلمى عليها 
وعلى فكرة اسمها ناس تخاف 
مش ماس 
ههههههههههههههههههه
واتعلمى الكلام صح بقاة يا تويتى وارحمينا 
وعروستك يا كوبتك اللى بعد استير هتكون تويتى عشان تقضى عليك على الاخر 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ايه ده انتى سوسه عملتى نار بين الرجل ومراته


----------



## محب للمسيح (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

كل قعد يتجوز اناااااااا هاتجوز واحد صحبى واريح نفسى


----------



## ابن الفادي (30 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *ميرسى ميرسى *
> *طب ايه رايك انا خلينى فى السليم*
> *واتجوزك انت :smil12: *
> *وانا هعرف اتصافى مع المووووووودام*
> ...



*هو انا اقدر اقول حاجة  موافق طبعا ومعنديش
 مانع طالما هتتصافي انت والمدام بس بلاش 
تتفقوا عليا   :smil8: :t9: 

بس وحياتك يا تويتي بلاش تعملي زي استير 
جايبة لكوبتيك اسلحة الحرب العالمية الاولي 
والتانية وباقي العشرة اللي لسة محصلتش 
وانا اوعدك اني اسمع الكلام 
علي فكرة خايف لاف يزعل ويقول بعتني بسرعة *


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

يا باشا 
انا بدعيلك من كل قلبى ان ربنا يوفقلك بسرعة 
ههههههههههههههههه
تويتى دى ملاك 
بس بينى وبينك انا خايف عليك بجد عشان هى ملاك اوى 
هههههههههههههههه
وغير كدة يا ابن الفادى محب المسيح بيدور على عروسة شافلو واحدة يلا 
وخلى المكتب يشتغل


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> كدة يا يا كوبتك
> عايز تعرف مين العروسة الى بعدى
> انا ممكن اقولك عليها
> هى دى :spor22: :t32: :ranting: :smil16: :gun: :nunu0000: :budo: :act23: :bud: :1035pk: :1028yr: :t37:
> ...



*ايه دا  ايه دا  ايه دا ايه  دا ايه دا 
هي الحرب العالمية الثالثة والربعة قامت وانا معرفش 
كل دي اسلحة علي كوبتيك دي اسلحة دمار شامل 
ودي محظور استخدامها دوليا انت مشفتيش امريكا 
عملت ايه في العراق يا استير  انا خايف عليكي لحسن 
يدخل طرف تالت في الوسط ويمول كوبتيك بالاسلحة 
اللازمة للدفاع وبعدها معرفش ايه اللي يحصل مفيش 
غير اننا نقول 
:yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka: :yaka:​*


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ساعتها هنقول على استير يا رحمن يا رحيم ساعتها


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> يا باشا
> انا بدعيلك من كل قلبى ان ربنا يوفقلك بسرعة
> ههههههههههههههههه
> تويتى دى ملاك
> ...



*بقي كده يا لاف بتخلع وتهرب من الجوازة 
ماشي يا لاف كله سلف ودين ومن قدم السبت 
يلاقي الحد والاتنين و الخميس وكل ايام السنة 
ماشي يا لاف ماششششششششششي
بس اشوفك 
:ranting: :smil12: :spor22: :beee: 

طبعا تويتي ملاك حد يقدر يقول غير كده 
كفاية انها جايبة القطة و اولادها في الجهاز 

اما محب اديله عنوان المكتب وخليه يروح لا استير*


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ياعم اناااااا مش من هنااااااااااااا واديلى اسبوع بدور على المكتب  فين المكتب دانا لو رياح مكتب الرئاسه كنت وصلتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## ابن الفادي (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



محب للمسيح قال:


> ياعم اناااااا مش من هنااااااااااااا واديلى اسبوع بدور على المكتب  فين المكتب دانا لو رياح مكتب الرئاسه كنت وصلتتتتتتتتتتتت



*يا محب خليك محب 
هو انت فاكر الموضوع كده بالساهل تقول فين المكتب 
نقول علي طول العنوان مش لازم تتعب شوية علشان 
تحافظ علي العروسة اللي بنجوزهالك ولا تاخدها كدا من 
غير تعب كافح واتعب شوية علشان توصل وادي العنوان 
مكتوب في الورقة دي :66: :close_tem *


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ياسلام ديه وصفه سهله ديه وصفه هايله مش هاتجوز سلام


----------



## elpop33 (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*الف شكر على الموضوع الجميل دة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
صلوا من اجلى​*


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

قولى ياختى شكلك مستنيه تعلقى انتى كمان عليه قولى


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ماااااااااااااااااااااااااشى *
*ليكوا يوم انتوا الدوووووووووووز*
*الصبر طيب والبادى اظلم :spor22: *

*احنا نجمع الحزب النسائى تانى*
*ونشوف بقى ايه اللى هيحصل*



*ونقوووووووووووووووووووووووووووول*
















*ياااااااااااااااااااااهادى عليك اعتمادى*


*يلا يابنات نبتدى من جديد*
*وداااااااااااااااااع ياخزب المحبه*









*واهلا وسهلا بيك ياحزب الاحراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار*
*ورونا بقى هتعملوا ايه :t33: *


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*مااااااااااااااااااااالك*

*مالك بس يامحب*
*داخل سخم ليه بس:t33: *


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

سخم معلش اصلى انااااا صعيدى عربى ده وله انجليزى


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههه
شفت يا ابن الفادى تويتى ظهرت على حقيقتها ازاى 
وهى من الاول مش عايزة حزب المحبة 
شفت يا ابن الفادى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
وبراحة على الولد يا تويتى يا مفترية 
وبلاش شغل محررة العبيد دا يا تويتى اصلا انتى وحزب الاحرار بتاعكى مش هتعرفو تحرور قطة فى بير السلم 
هتقوليلى حزب الاحرار 
ولا الاحرار دى كلمة جاية يعنى من الحرانة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

بكرة تشوف منك ليه
وبعدبن قوم ناااااااام

اللى قدك ناموا من بدرى
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



محب للمسيح قال:


> اخير ا اناااااااااا هنا هاى استر      بلا جرح بلا يخف مش عايزين هزار عايزين نتكلم جد شويه          (فين العرايس يا استير):smil13:





حمدلله على السلامة نورت بسى كفاية كدة لحسن الفتورة 
تجى عاليا ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
و بصراحة روك مشى حمل مصريف زيادة 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه:new6:


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> كل ده
> 
> 
> 
> ...



عادى خالصى يا حبيبى 
استفسر زى ما انت عايز 
براحتك بسى مشى هتلاقى ساعتها حد يسعدك 
فاهم ولا :boxing:


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> *ايوة كده*
> 
> *ماس تخاف ما ؟؟؟؟؟:t33: *
> ...




بسى يا بنت لحسن تقلب بجد 
و انتى عارفة الباقى


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *هو انا اقدر اقول حاجة  موافق طبعا ومعنديش
> مانع طالما هتتصافي انت والمدام بس بلاش
> تتفقوا عليا   :smil8: :t9:
> 
> ...





دا بسى علشان تعرفوا ان الستات ممكن تدافع عن حقوقها 
يعنى خليكوا حلوين نوبقا زى العسل معاكوا 
و بعدين انت متجواز و عارف 
ولا تحب نسيح لمراتك على العرايسى 
الى نفسك فيهم :smil15:


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *ايه دا  ايه دا  ايه دا ايه  دا ايه دا
> هي الحرب العالمية الثالثة والربعة قامت وانا معرفش
> كل دي اسلحة علي كوبتيك دي اسلحة دمار شامل
> ودي محظور استخدامها دوليا انت مشفتيش امريكا
> ...




لا متخفشى انا لما بخرب بغرف اصلح تانى 
و مشى بحب حد تالت يدخل فى حياتى 
و بعدين انا موافقة على كل الى تقولو يا ابن الفادى


----------



## استير (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> ساعتها هنقول على استير يا رحمن يا رحيم ساعتها




لا متخفشى مشى هتقول حاجة 
بسى لما نشوفك انت مع مراتك 
شكلك انت الى هيتقال عليك يا رحمن يارحيم


----------



## محب للمسيح (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

الوووووووووووووووووووووووووو استيرررررررررر


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههه
يا استير انا مراتى هتكون ةنسمة 
هتكون ملاك مش هاحس بيه فى البيت 
الا وهى بتتخانق معاى وصوتها جايب لاول الشارع 
وتقول دا يوم اسود يوم ما اتنيل واتحولت فى عينى واخدتك  امى اقعدت تحذرنى منك 
مش بقولك ملاك والغلط مبيطلعش منها 
وامها هتيجى البيت وهتعملى المراءة العقرب وهى لسانها اللى عامل زى العقرب 
يلا كفاية كدة لو حد بيرقبنى ولا حاجة


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ى مين دى اللى هتتحول وترضى بيك اصلا ههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههه
انا مش هارد عليكى يا تويتى 
انا هاسيب التاريخ يحكى ويقول على البنات اللى كانت بتجرى وراى وهيموت بس عشان اكلمهما 
احكى يا تاريخ احكى 















لامواخذة اصل شكل التاريخ نايم او مش فاكر 
ليه كدة يا تاريخ 

يا تويتى يعنى لو مفيش واحدة اتحولت فى عينها مش هاتجوز طيب مش مهم 
مش لاعب ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

طبعا اتكسفت ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههههههه
شايف يا ابن الفادى تويتى الملاك بتعاملينى ازاى


----------



## twety (31 مارس 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

وانا مالى
مش ده كلامك
قال التاريخ يشهد قال
هههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> عادى خالصى يا حبيبى
> استفسر زى ما انت عايز
> براحتك بسى مشى هتلاقى ساعتها حد يسعدك
> فاهم ولا :boxing:


 
*فاهم 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انت عارف يا كوبتك اكتر حاجة عاجبنى فيك 
انك انت راجل البيت 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
وصاحب الكلمة الاخيرة


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




twety قال:


> وانا مالى
> مش ده كلامك
> قال التاريخ يشهد قال
> هههههههههههههه



طيب وانا اعمل ايه اذا كان التاريخ نسى من كترهم 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1: :ura1:


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

وانت كمان زيه بالظبببببببببببط ههههههههههههههه وكل الولاد والرجاله وحياااااااااااااتك هههههههههههه


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههه ضحككتنى كتر مين بس العب بعييييييييييد


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههه
يا بنتى مفيش حد زى التانى 
وان كان كوبتك كدة بس عشان هو راجل حكيم وبيعرف يكسب مراته ومش عايزها تزعل منه 
لكن دا مش انسكار بل حب بل تواضع بل بذل النفس من اجل الاخر 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شايف يا عم كوبتك اديت وعظة كبيرة عن حبك ازاى


----------



## twety (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انا شايفه انك تقو م تنااااااااااااااام احسن ههههههههههههههههه


----------



## lovebjw (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة برضو


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *فاهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*ايوه يا كوبتيك احنا جنبك علي طول 
اطلب اي مساعدة مش هنتأخر 
بس تضمن لنا السلامة رقم التليفون 
عندك واطلبنا هتلاقينا مسافرين
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:  *


----------



## ابن الفادي (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> وانت كمان زيه بالظبببببببببببط ههههههههههههههه وكل الولاد والرجاله وحياااااااااااااتك هههههههههههه



*مالهم الرجاله والاولاد بيعملوا ايه اوعي يكونوا بيعكسوكي 
ولا طالبينك للجواز .........اه لو مكنتش متجوز كنت ......














كان زماني دلوقتي 





















في الدير 


























بعمل اي حاجة 






















حتي ولو حارس للباب 






















لانه مستحقش اكون راهب *


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> انت عارف يا كوبتك اكتر حاجة عاجبنى فيك
> انك انت راجل البيت
> ههههههههههههههههههههههه
> وصاحب الكلمة الاخيرة


 
طبعاااا :new6: 
ده احنا صعايدة مش اي حاجة :t17:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> ههههههههههههه
> يا بنتى مفيش حد زى التانى
> وان كان كوبتك كدة بس عشان هو راجل حكيم وبيعرف يكسب مراته ومش عايزها تزعل منه
> لكن دا مش انسكار بل حب بل تواضع بل بذل النفس من اجل الاخر
> ...


 
صح انت وصفت حالتي بدقة :new2: 

وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل في المفتري :t32: 

ربنا يخليك ليا يا لاف


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *ايوه يا كوبتيك احنا جنبك علي طول *
> *اطلب اي مساعدة مش هنتأخر *
> *بس تضمن لنا السلامة رقم التليفون *
> *عندك واطلبنا هتلاقينا مسافرين*
> *:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: *


 
مكنتش اتوقع منك كدا يا ابن الفادي

بقي اطلبكم الاقيكم مسافرين :smil13: 

انا مليش غير للاف في الموضوع ده :spor22:


----------



## Coptic Man (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *مالهم الرجاله والاولاد بيعملوا ايه اوعي يكونوا بيعكسوكي *
> *ولا طالبينك للجواز .........اه لو مكنتش متجوز كنت ......*
> 
> 
> ...


 
:t11: :t11: :t11: 


كل ده علشان خاطر مش تتجوز تويتي

قصدك ايه بقي يا ان الفادي :t37: 

تويتي وحشة يعني

ولا بتاكل الرجالة ولا ايه 

موقفك بقي وحش جداا

:t3: ​


----------



## ارووجة (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*هههههههههههه  حلوه  اوي 
 بس
طيب ليه ماكتبتش

ده رجال الماضي

وده رجال  اليومين دول

وده رجال المستئبل


لانه  برأيي  الرجل هو اللي بيتحكم بهيك اشيا....  ازا كان  بسيط واهبل...   مراتو هتستهبلو 
وازا كان قوي  وعنده شخصية قوية  المراة هتحترمه  طبعا
يعني يكون عنده موقف  عنده مبدأ  مش اهبل وبسيط  يااااه ايه ده

اكيد مو كل البنات بتسمح لنفسها انو هي تتحكم بزوجها
يكون في  اشتارك بالافعال والمساعدة  بس   مو كل شي  تكون على راس  شخص  واحد*


----------



## محب للمسيح (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

الله مالهم الصعايده يامستر


----------



## veansea (1 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

_احظروا النساء قادمات 
ههههههههههههههههههه
ماشى خلى بالك لحسن ممكن يبقا فيها سطور وشنط سودة وكا حته منك فى حته
احظر هههههههههههههههههههههه
المرأه والساطور
يللى جميله يا لف 
استدعيلك فرقه الانقاذ النسائى بتوع المنتدى اوعى تقلق 
هيساعدوا زوجتك با ذن الله فى مهمتها ​_


----------



## twety (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*عسل يا اروجه بجد *

*رايك جميييييييييييل ووجهه مظر سليمه*

*رد بقى يا مستر لاف*


----------



## twety (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ياسلام عليك ياكوبتك وانت بتهدى النفوس  ميرسى ليك يا ابن الفادى   بقى انا مش عجباك يعنى  ماشى ماشى شكرا


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> :t11: :t11: :t11:
> 
> 
> كل ده علشان خاطر مش تتجوز تويتي
> ...



*بقي كده يا كوبتيك توقع بيني وبين تويتي 
روح الله يسامح مع اني كنت بمدح فيك عند
استير علي العموم مقبوله منك علشان بحبك 

هو انا اقدر افض تويتي دا كلام هو فيه عروسة
في المنتدي زي تويتي دي قمر وغزال المنتدي 
يا سلام هو في احلي من كده شوف يا كوبتيك
اللي بيني وبين تويتي محدش يقدر يوقع بينا 
وهي عارفه كده صح يا تويتي ولا انا غلطان 
معلش يا كوبتيك انا مش هوقع بينك وبين
 استير علشان لازم نجوزكم  :smil16: :999:​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> ياسلام عليك ياكوبتك وانت بتهدى النفوس  ميرسى ليك يا ابن الفادى   بقى انا مش عجباك يعنى  ماشى ماشى شكرا



*اولا كل سنة وكل المنتدي طيب وبخير 
ستات ورجاله صبيان وبنات 

يا يتويتي يا قمر انت جميل 
كل سنة وانت طيبه
انت تصدقي اني افكر فيكي كده انت سمعتيني 
بقول انك مش عجباني وعلشان تتأكدي انا موافق 
ولو عاوزة نروح عند ابونا دلوقتي معنديش مانع ولا 
نخليها بعد الصيام علشان مفيش جواز دلوقتي 

ايه رايك يا كوبتيك تقدر تقول لاستير تعالي نروح 
للمأذون ومين اللي هيدفع المهر ومصاريف الفرح 

:a63: :smil12: :yahoo: :new2: :dance: :a82:​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



veansea قال:


> _احظروا النساء قادمات
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى خلى بالك لحسن ممكن يبقا فيها سطور وشنط سودة وكا حته منك فى حته
> احظر هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



*اللهم اكفنا شر المستخبي 
فيه ايه يا فينسيا داخلة علينا ورافعة الساطور 
وشايلة رزمة شنط سودا لسة باقي علي الفطار 
اسبوع والدبح الاسبوع ده حرام  اهدي شويه 
استني شوية لما نجوزك ونشوفلك عريس يكون 
فدائي وعنده روح المغامرة بعدها قولي المراة والساطور 
لانه لو اتعرف عنك انك شرانية و كله يخاف يتجوزك 
حد ياخد من ايدها الساطور  يا جماعة :budo:​*


----------



## lovebjw (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




ارووجة قال:


> *هههههههههههه  حلوه  اوي
> بس
> طيب ليه ماكتبتش
> 
> ...


طبعا يا اروجة انا مقدرش اقول اى حاجة على كلامكى يا ارووجة وطبعا الراجل هو اللى بيدى المساحة لمراته تتصرف فيها 
لو هو شخصيته ضعيفة وسيبلها كل حاجة تكون هى المسئولة فيها  هتكون هى الراجل 
لكن لو الراجل شخصيته معتدلة وواثق فى نفسه واقوى من مراته يبقى اكيد هو اللى هيكون بيمسك بزمام الاموار 
بس 
شكر جدا لردكى يا ارووجة ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## twety (2 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

:smil13: * ماشى ماشى*

*شكرا ليكوا كلكووووووووووووووا*

*ميرسى يا ابن الفادى*
*انت عارف معزتك طبعا*
*بس انت بعتنى بدرى بدرى *
*وانضميت للاف وكوبتك :smil13: *

*خلاص بقى ربنا يسامحكوا*


----------



## lovebjw (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

يا تويتى دانتى العصفورة بتاعتنا هو احنا نقدر نستغنى عنكى يا قمر 
دانتى الخير والبركة والسكر كله يا تويتى


----------



## twety (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ميرسى ميرسى
ده بس من ذوقك:t33:


----------



## lovebjw (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




veansea قال:


> _احظروا النساء قادمات
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> ماشى خلى بالك لحسن ممكن يبقا فيها سطور وشنط سودة وكا حته منك فى حته
> احظر هههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههه
ساطور دا تخوفى بيه جوازكى 
وثانيا انا مش عندى زوجة اصلاواكيد لو عندى هى تموت عشانى مش هى اللى تمتنى او تموتنى عشان الغيرة اللى هتكون فى قلبها على 
وايه الحزب النسائى قادمات 
قادمات على نفسهم مش علينا يا مام احنا ولا بنخاف ولا بناططى 
حتى اسالى تويتى اهى اذا شافتنى يوم خايف مش صح 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## محب للمسيح (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

عصفوره ايه انفلونزا الطيور؟


----------



## ابن الفادي (3 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> :smil13: * ماشى ماشى*
> 
> *شكرا ليكوا كلكووووووووووووووا*
> 
> ...



*كده برضة يا تويتي مكنش العشم 
كده تكسفيني قدم كوبتيك وانا :dance: 
بقول محدش يقدر يوقع بيني وبينك
علي كل حال اعتبر نفسي لم اسمع 
ولم اقراء شئ ومش واخد بالي 
طبعا مبسوط يا كوبتيك دلوقتي 
ماشي  بتحصل كتير​*
:dntknw: :smil13: :smil12:


----------



## twety (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*لا ولن وابدا *
*محدش يقدر يوقع بينى وبينك*
* ده انت العزيز والغالى *

*اما انت يالاف*
*طول عمرك خواااااااااااااااااااااف*
*احنا هنهزر*
*وافتكر بقى لوحدك *
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (4 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههه
شايف يا عم ابن الفادى تويتى بتقول على ايه 
نسيت لم كنت بحارب حزب النساء لوحدى 
نسيت لم ايمى وقعت جريحة 
نسيتى لم كنتى هتموتى بالنيران بتاعتنا 
انا بس زى ماقلت زمان وهافضل انا بحب السلام 
وبحب اكون مسالم ومش بحب الشكل زى ناس تانين عارفهما انتى كويس يا تويتى 
ههههههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى راعى ربنا داحنا فى اسبوع الالام


----------



## استير (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههه
> يا استير انا مراتى هتكون ةنسمة
> هتكون ملاك مش هاحس بيه فى البيت
> الا وهى بتتخانق معاى وصوتها جايب لاول الشارع
> ...




لا بصراحة ملاك يا لاف 
مشى كدة ياراجل دى نسمة 
بصراحة نفسى اشوف النسمة دى 
بجد هزعلك اوى و لما تضربك 
هقولها لا مشى كدة زودى شوية :smil12: 
علشان بيناكف فى الناسى :beee: 
و بيقوم جوزى عليا 
هههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههه
> انا مش هارد عليكى يا تويتى
> انا هاسيب التاريخ يحكى ويقول على البنات اللى كانت بتجرى وراى وهيموت بس عشان اكلمهما
> احكى يا تاريخ احكى
> ...





شوفت حتى التاريخ 
ربنا يكون فعونها التاريخ القادم 
دا لما اشوفها هوريها حكاية التاريخ دى بالذات
 علشان تقوم معاك بالواجب كلة


----------



## استير (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



Coptic Man قال:


> *فاهم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



برافو يا حبيبى 
بتوبقا امور و انت بتسمع الكلام :smil12:


----------



## lovebjw (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههه
بقاة انتى شايفة انى مش غلبان يا استير 
انت ماخدتيش بالكى انا قلت جوازكى بيحبكى اد ايه 
لدرجة ان هو بيبذل نفسه عشانكى 
بقاة انتى شايفنى بوقع بينكى وبينه 
ما هو دايم كدة الغلبان مالوش مكان فى البلد دى 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*مين ده الغلبان*
*طب العب بعيد عن هنا يا لاف*
*شوف حد تانى مش فاهمك يصدقك*
*من الاخر هنا حركاتك كلها مكشوووووووفه*
*ومين بقى قال على النيران والجرح والاسر*
*هو انت بتتكلم بمزاجك ولا ايه *
*يلا ياشاطر شوف مكان تانى العب فيييييييييييييييييه :t33: *


----------



## lovebjw (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههه
ان كنتى ناسيتى يا تويتى اجيب بيرو يشهد الراجل 
دانتى كنتى بتصويتى وتشدى فى شعركى 
بس انا مش بحب اتكلم عن انجازات الماضى انا احب اخلينى دايما فى اللى جى 
ويلا بلاش افتح فى المقفات القديمة يا تويتى عشان انتى غلبانة وبتصعب على صدقينى


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*اتكلم على قدك يا صغنن*
*هات بيرو وخليه يقول*
*كنت انت بتصوت ازااااااااااااااااى*
*ولا نجيب ابن الفادى كمان يشهد ويقول*
*ازاى كنت بحرجك كل مرة والتانيه*
*يلا كفايه عليك كده*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lovebjw (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههه
كنتى ايه 
فاكرة ساعة لم قالتى غزل المحبة 
ما بلاش يا تويتى نفرض لبعض الملاية 
مابلاش احسن يا ماما


----------



## twety (9 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*لم تعابينك ياباسم*
*والعب بعيد عنى*

*افتكر انت كويس مين صاحب فكرة الحزب*
*ومين قال نبتدى*
*انا اللى قولت اسمه  بس*
*افتكر يازهايمر*


----------



## محب للمسيح (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هاى ازيك يا تويتى


----------



## lovebjw (10 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههه
انتى قلتيه اسمه بس بصراحة فكرة الحزب الواحد مش بتاعتكى لكن بتاعت ابن الفادى بصراحة يعنى يا تويتى 
وانتى واقفتى عليها بس هى فكرة ابن الفادى فى الاصل 
وان كمان وافقت على طول ومتاخرتش وافتكرى يا زهايمر


----------



## twety (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انا فاكرة وقولتلك افتكر يازهايمر برافو عليك انك فاكر كويس


----------



## استير (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> بقاة انتى شايفة انى مش غلبان يا استير
> انت ماخدتيش بالكى انا قلت جوازكى بيحبكى اد ايه
> لدرجة ان هو بيبذل نفسه عشانكى
> ...




طيب معلشى يا عم الغلبان 
انت اصلك باين عليك مشى بتحب خراب البيوت 
على العموم معلشى بسى اطلع جداع و متوقعشى
 بينى و بين ججوزى و انا هطلع جدعة معاك 
و انا اسفة ملقتشى معايا حاجة فاكة اديهالك :smil13: 
اصلك شكلك كنت بتشحت


----------



## استير (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

و انتى يا تويتى انتى و لاف اية مفيشى مديرة مكتب هنا او رئيسى 
فينك يا بن الفادى تشوف اعضاء مكتبك و هما بيتعاركو مع بعضى 
بسى يا بنت انتى و هو اتلمى 
لحسن تتردو انتو الانثنين 
و كفاية كدة اكل فى بعضى 
يا زهايمر انت و هى


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

تقولى ايه بقاة يا استير مفترية والافتراء فى دمها 
حرام عليكى يا تويتى انا باكون هادى وانتى تقعدى تعملى مشاكل ايه هى المشاكل فى دمكى يا ماما 
وكوبتك مان خد بالك من الجوهرة اللى معاك ومتزعلهاش 
وانتى يا استير الراجل هو راس المراءة ولازم تسمعيله 
اى خدمة يا استير بصالح بينكو اهو 
وربنا يسهل ويعمل اللى هو عايزة 
بصى يا استير انا عايز عروسة بس مش تويتى عشان تويتى تستاهل حد احسن منى 
ماشى بعد اذنكى


----------



## ابن الفادي (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*مساء الخير سيداتي وسادتي 
مساء الخير صبيان وبنات 
مساء الخير يا سيدات ورجال 
 الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل 
ايه يا جماعة فيه ايه مالكم ماسكين 
هدوم بعض ممكن حد يفهمنا ويقولنا
الاسباب يوتيتي ولاف واقفين لبعض كده
زي مايكون اتنين متجوزين ومش طايقين 
بعضهم مع انهم لايقين علي بعض 
شوية هدوء علشان نعرف نفكر نحل مشكلتكم 
ازاي ونشوف مديرة مكتبنا هتقترح عليكم ايه
بس اللي انا شايفة ده عبارة عن غزل بس من
نوع خاص جدا بين تويتي ولاف ولا ايه رايك 
يا استير - مختلفين علي مين اللي اقترح اسم
الحزب يا جماعة مش مهم مين اللي اقترح 
اعتبروه اشترناه من سوبر ماركت الاحلام

كل سنة وانتم طيبين والسنة الجاية نكون 
جوزنا تويتي ولاف واستير وكوبتيك 
يلا بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااي​*


----------



## lovebjw (11 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههه
ايه دا يا ابن الفادى انت دخلت راميت الكلمتي دول وبعد كدو وعدتنا نشوفك السنة الجاية واحنا نقدر نقعد من غيرك 5 دقايق بس يا باشا 
دانت الخير والبركة كلهم يا ابن الفادى يا حبيبى


----------



## استير (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> تقولى ايه بقاة يا استير مفترية والافتراء فى دمها
> حرام عليكى يا تويتى انا باكون هادى وانتى تقعدى تعملى مشاكل ايه هى المشاكل فى دمكى يا ماما
> وكوبتك مان خد بالك من الجوهرة اللى معاك ومتزعلهاش
> وانتى يا استير الراجل هو راس المراءة ولازم تسمعيله
> ...




هى مفترية و انت ملاك و انت مشى بتحب تعمل مشاكل خالصى 
لكن هى الى علطول عاملة مشاكل ياحرام تقولشى ملاك نازل من السماء 
و اية الجدعنة دى طلعت جدع و شكرا على النصيحة 
و بعدين ازاى يعنى انت مشى عايز تويتى دى سكرة و انت تلاقى احسن منها فينا يا راجل 
ارمى حمولك على ربنا و اتكل على الله و اتجوز تويتى


----------



## استير (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *مساء الخير سيداتي وسادتي
> مساء الخير صبيان وبنات
> مساء الخير يا سيدات ورجال
> الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل
> ...




مسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء النور يا ابن الفادى 
مشى عارفة صدقنى هم لية عملين كدة فى بعضى
بسى انا معاك فى رائيك دا بسى شوية غزل كدة بسى صعبين شوية 
ادينا مستنين لما نشوف اخرتها معاهم 
و انت طيب يا باشا 
و عقبال ما نفرح بولادك انت كمان 
بااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## lovebjw (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




استير قال:


> هى مفترية و انت ملاك و انت مشى بتحب تعمل مشاكل خالصى
> لكن هى الى علطول عاملة مشاكل ياحرام تقولشى ملاك نازل من السماء
> و اية الجدعنة دى طلعت جدع و شكرا على النصيحة
> و بعدين ازاى يعنى انت مشى عايز تويتى دى سكرة و انت تلاقى احسن منها فينا يا راجل
> ارمى حمولك على ربنا و اتكل على الله و اتجوز تويتى



استير بصراحة معاكى حق 
انا مش هاكون انا مفترى واقعد اقوةل ان تويتى مفترية وانا ملاك 
بس هى بتحب ترخم على انا عارف ان دى حاجة فى دمها اللى زى السكر 
ودا كلام حقيقى بجد ان دمها زى السكر 
وبعدين يا ست استير سيبكى منى انا وتويتى وخليكى فى نفسكى انتى وكوبتك عايزن نفرح بيكو يلا بقاة 
وراينا هموتكو


----------



## استير (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

لا ازاى بقا يا لاف انت كمان زى السكر 
و بعدين ازاى اسيبنى منك انت و تويتى و نفرح فى مين يعنى 
و ان كان على انا و كوبتك قول بسى يارب 
و احنا مستعدين


----------



## twety (14 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*وبعدين بقى فيكووووووووووووا*
*يابنى ابعد عنى يابنى*
*انت مش قدى*
*متشكرين يا ابن الفادى وانتى يا استير*
*اصل لاف لازم يسمع كلمتين علشان يرجع يتعدل*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*عموما انا هطلع ملاك بجد ومش هقول حاجه*
*قولولى برافووووووووو:t33: *​


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
برافو يا تويتى 
ويارب يا استير 
ههههههههههههههههه
تويتى بلاش تدورى على المجد الذاتى ومجدى ابوكى الذى فى السماء 
ههههههههههههههههههههههه
قال هاطلع ملاك لا مفيش ملايكة فى الدنيا دى يا ماما وغير كدة نا بشكر فيكى فى الرد اللى قبل دا انتى ماخدتيش بالكى ولا ايه


----------



## ابن الفادي (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*برافو برافو برافووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
برافو​*


----------



## lovebjw (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## استير (15 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
بسى برضة هاجوزكو لبعضى علشان اشوفكم هتعملوا اية مع بعضى 
ازايك يا ابن الفادى واحشنا ياراجل فينك معدشى حد بيشوفك لية


----------



## ابن الفادي (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> برافووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو
> بسى برضة هاجوزكو لبعضى علشان اشوفكم هتعملوا اية مع بعضى
> ازايك يا ابن الفادى واحشنا ياراجل فينك معدشى حد بيشوفك لية




*وانا موافقك علي رأيك يا استير 
واشكرك علي سؤالك عني ويارب دايما اشوفك بخير 
اما غيابي عنكم فهذا خارج عن ارادتي الايام دي عندي
زحمة شغل غير عادي يعني بروح البيت تقريبا بعد العاشرة
مساء فبكون في غاية الارهاق والتعب بيكون البنزين خلص
ومفيش طاقة علشان اعمل حاجة تانية  معلش سامحوني 
وصلوا من اجلي علشان اقدر اواصل واستمر

وخلي بالك من لاف وتويتي لحد لمنا نوصلهم لعش العصافير

واشكركم وربنا معاكم *


----------



## lovebjw (16 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ربنا معاك يا ابن الفادى يا سكر 
ويكون هو اللى بيشيل عنك كل تعب 
ويكون بيعمل معاك زى ما بيقول يجددون قوة ويجددو كالنسر شبابك
بس اهم حاجة تبعدنى عن تويتى عغشان هى مش طايقنى ومش طايقة نفسها اصلا 
ومستنينك بعد ما تخلص شغل يا باشا


----------



## محب للمسيح (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

عينى وجعانى مش شايفففففففففففففف


----------



## استير (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



ابن الفادي قال:


> *وانا موافقك علي رأيك يا استير
> واشكرك علي سؤالك عني ويارب دايما اشوفك بخير
> اما غيابي عنكم فهذا خارج عن ارادتي الايام دي عندي
> زحمة شغل غير عادي يعني بروح البيت تقريبا بعد العاشرة
> ...




ربنا معاك يا كبير و يقويك 
و مستنينياك لحد لما ترجعلنا و نجوز لاف و تويتى 
ربنا معاك و تقدر تواصل و تستحمل 
ربنا هيوقف جنبك و يقويك باذن المسيح 
متخفشى لاف و تويتى فى عنية مشى هسيبهم
 منغير ما افرح بيهم هم الاثنين مع بعضى


----------



## استير (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> ربنا معاك يا ابن الفادى يا سكر
> ويكون هو اللى بيشيل عنك كل تعب
> ويكون بيعمل معاك زى ما بيقول يجددون قوة ويجددو كالنسر شبابك
> بس اهم حاجة تبعدنى عن تويتى عغشان هى مش طايقنى ومش طايقة نفسها اصلا
> ومستنينك بعد ما تخلص شغل يا باشا




برضى تويتى ليك هى نصيبك 
بسى يا ولاد مشى عايزة اسمع نفسك انا قولت هاجوزكم يعنى هجوزكم 
ولا واحد فيكم ينطق تانى 
احنا هنستنا اول ما الكبير يرجع ابن الفادى و نخلص الموضوع دا 
هو انتوا فاكرين علشان قولنا ناخد رايكم يوبقا خلاصى هتتمرعو علينا 
لا مفيشى كلمة تانى بعدى مشى عايزة اسمع نفسى واحد منكم انتو الاثنين يجى بسى ابن الفادى و نخلصى منكم 
اوف تعبتونى ربنا يا سمحكم قادر يا كريم 
بصى يارب هم تعبانين يا تريحهم هم الاثنين يا تخاودهم هم الاثنين 
و اهو تتجوز فى السماء 
ربنا معاكو بقا 
خلاصى انا كدة تعبت 
شلاوخ


----------



## lovebjw (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههههههههه
يا ماما استير انا مقدرش اكسر كلمة بس البنت دى ارهابية اصلا ومش بتحب اى حد 
ونفسها تضربنى بالكرسى فى دماغى يرضيك يا ماما 
ابنك عروسته تضربه بالكرسى فى دماغه


----------



## استير (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

و مالة يا بنى اية المشكلة 
بيقولو ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الذبيب 
و بعدين لو ضربتك يوبقا تستاهل علشان تسيب خطيبتك تضربك 
يلهوى هو احنا عندنا ولاد تضرب 
و بعدين معلشى انا هبقا اقولها تتلم شوية و تبطل ضرب فيك 
بسى بارضو منقدرشى نكسر كلمة قولنها للناسى 
محدشى يرضهالى يا بنى 
بكرة انشالله يجى ابن الفادى و نخلصى منكم 
جيتكوا الهم اوف تعبتونى و زهقتونى عيال اخر زمان


----------



## lovebjw (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

اقولكى حاجة حلوة 
انتى تشيلى ايدكى من الجوازة دى 
دى عيال تجيب لوراء خلفة تودى فى دهية صحيح نصيحة يعنىش شيلى ايدكى من الجوازة دى


----------



## استير (17 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> اقولكى حاجة حلوة
> انتى تشيلى ايدكى من الجوازة دى
> دى عيال تجيب لوراء خلفة تودى فى دهية صحيح نصيحة يعنىش شيلى ايدكى من الجوازة دى [/QUOTE
> 
> ...


----------



## nanalovejesus (18 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هو ده اللى بيجوزوا فيه الناس ياعموا
طب انا كمان عايزه اتجوز ياعمو لو سمحت


----------



## استير (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
انت وصلت مبروك يا باشا 
انشالله نجوزك قريب 
بسى يرجع المدير 
على فكرة انا مساعدة المدير و الطلبات بتتقدم عندى بسى لزام 
ناخد راى الكبير


----------



## محب للمسيح (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انتى تانى استيرررررررر المكتب ده نصبه باين


----------



## استير (19 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

لية بسى كدة يا محب 
خليك جدع على طول 
و بعين انا حولت اجوزك بسى انت طلعت فقرى و محدشى راضى بيك 
اعملك اية يعنى


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> لية بسى كدة يا محب
> خليك جدع على طول
> و بعين انا حولت اجوزك بسى انت طلعت فقرى و محدشى راضى بيك
> اعملك اية يعنى



نعم ليه يعنى هيه وصلت لدرجه ديه  محدش راضى بيك........................ يبدو ان الواحد غلط


----------



## محب للمسيح (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

سلاممممممم للابد


----------



## استير (20 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

لية كدة يا محب 
اية الى حصل احنا بنهزار يا راجل 
دا انت ست البنات تتمناك يا باشا 
هو المنتدى دا فية كام محب يعنى


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



استير قال:


> و مالة يا بنى اية المشكلة
> بيقولو ضرب الحبيب زى اكل الذبيب
> و بعدين لو ضربتك يوبقا تستاهل علشان تسيب خطيبتك تضربك
> يلهوى هو احنا عندنا ولاد تضرب
> ...



*ابن الفادي وصل وبيقولكم وحشتوني بجد 

سامحوني تأخرت عليكم 

اذيكم يارب تكونوا كلكم بخير وسلام نفسي وصحي 
فيه ايه يا ام العيال الاولاد تعبوكي في غيابي معلش 
ولادنا برضه ونستحملهم وكفاية عليكي الفرحة بجوازهم
وانتوا يا اولاد اسمعو كلام ماما استير متزعلوهاش منكم 
عاوزين نطبع كروت الدعوة  . 
يا باسم عيب دا احنا اصلنا صعيدي عيب خطيبتك تضربك
وكمان تويتي مش هي اللي بتعملك كده دي ست البنات 
مبروك مقدما وقولولنا نجيب لكم ايه  هديه الفرح
:36_15_15: :748pf: :36_3_11: 
*


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



محب للمسيح قال:


> سلاممممممم للابد



*ليه الزعل ده هو فيه بينا زعل 
يا محب اللي عاوز يتجوز لازم 
يكون عنده صبر واحنا منقدرش 
علي زعلك بس انت قلنا مواصفات
العروسة وكمان مواصفاتك علشان 
نقدر نرشح لك العروسة المناسبة 
ومن غير زعل ولما كده من اولها 
تزعل يبقي بعد الجواز كليم نعملك 
مجلس صلح لاء ياراجل مش كده *


----------



## ابن الفادي (21 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*يا لاف انت واستير انا  شايف
تويتي اختفت بقالها مده مش بترد
عليكم ولا بتشارك معاكم انشاء الله
تكون بخير مش تسأل علي خطيبتك
 يا لاف ولا عاوز الناس يقولوا ما صدق
انها غابت خد بوكيه ورد كده وروح زورها
واسأل علي تويتي دي غاليه علينا 
:36_3_11: :16_4_8: :Roses: :Flower:   

*​


----------



## twety (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*طول عمرك كبير*
*واصييييييل ياباشا *
*فيك الخير بجد وميرسى لسؤالك*
*بس الظاهر ان لاف دعى على الشبكه خلاها فصلت:t33: *

*عموما ميرسى ليك انا لسه عايشه اهو*
*هههههههههههههه*


----------



## ابن الفادي (22 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *طول عمرك كبير*
> *واصييييييل ياباشا *
> *فيك الخير بجد وميرسى لسؤالك*
> *بس الظاهر ان لاف دعى على الشبكه خلاها فصلت:t33: *
> ...




*حمدالله علي السلامة 
نورتي المكان والزمـــان 
وانت شايفه الحبــــايب 
مفتقدينك ازي وبيسألوا 
عليكي باستمرار 
وسلامة الشبكة واحنا علي استعداد
نجيب فريق صيانة ونيجي نصلحها 
علشان متبعدكيش عننا تاني 

كمان لاف لايمكن يكون  دعي علي
الشبكة انا متأكد انه كان بيصلي لك
علشان ترجعي بالسلامة وتنورينا
 حتي اسالي استير *​


----------



## twety (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*خلاص مصدقاك  مصدقاك*
*وفيك  الخير ياجميل*
*واستير كمان*
*بس هو لاف اللى مصدق*
*بس هو فين مش باين لييييييييييييه*
:t33: *اكيد زعل انى مش موجدة*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

الحقيقة يا تويتى المنتدى من غيركى مالوش طعم ومش قادر ادخل عليه 
هههههههههههههههههه
يا تويتى ربنا عايز يقول حاجة عشان انا كمان الشبكة فصلت  وقعدت كتير اوى 
بس الحمدلله عودة حميدة انهاردة للشبكة


----------



## twety (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*سمدلله على الحلامه ياباشا*
*ههههههههههههه*

*نورت المنتدى*
*بس كده *
*بابا يسوع عاوز يقول حاجه*
*ياترى اييييييييييه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*

​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ايه 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

[
*نورت المنتدى*
*بس كده *
*بابا يسوع عاوز يقول حاجه*
*ياترى اييييييييييه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههه*




*عاوز يقولكم انتو حلوين قوي 
ومحدش يغيب منكم تاني 
علشان هعمل لكم دفتر 
حضور و انصراف  زي موظفين الحكومة
واللي يغيب توقع عليه عقوبة جامدة
وطبعا انتو عارفين انا بتكلم عن ايه 
عارفين ولا اصيح واقووووووووووووووول
حمدلله علي السسسسسسلامة 
يا مس تويتي ويا مستر لاف *​


----------



## lovebjw (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

حبيبى انت يا ابن الفادى 
ومش حبيبى انا بس 
لا حبيبى المنتدى كله يا جميل انت يا باشا 
صدقنى انت حبيبى وانا موافق على حكاية الدفتر دى 
وكله حزب المحبة يلتزم بيه 
ماشى يا كبير حزب المحبة يا ابن الفادى


----------



## استير (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انا جاية اقولكو كلكوا حمدلله على سلامتكو 
و ربنا يديم محبتكوا لبعضى دايما و يباركو هنا فى المنتدى او برة 
و تكون سبب بركة لناسى كتير اوى 
ياجماعة عايزة اقولكوا احنا هنا كلنا اخوات و اصحاب و اتمنى من كل قلبى ان محدشى يزعل من حد 
و لو فى حاجة ياريت نقول لبعضى علشان منخسرشى حد هنا 
و عايزة اقول لى ابن الفادى انو بجد انسان رائع و شخصية حلوة جدا و بجد حسيت فية انو اخويا الكبير و اخونا كلنا   ربنا يبارك حياتك و يبارك فى بيتاك و مراتك 
ربنا معاكم كلكوا و تكونو بركة دايما 
حمدلله على سلامتكم مرة تانى 
و دول لى تويتى و لاف :36_3_11: :36_3_11: 
اما دول بقا فا لى اخونا الكبير :36_3_11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

انا من الاول اقولتلك يا ابن الفادى انت احسن واحد بتعرف تتعامل مع الجنس الناعم 
وطالما ان استير اديتك 3 وردات انا هاديلك 10 وردات عشان تعلمينى ازاى اتعامل مع خطبيتى الجميلة 
هههههههههههههههههه
:Roses: :Roses: :Roses: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_21: :16_14_20: :16_14_20: :Flower: :Flower:


----------



## lovebjw (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ام الورد دا 
لاختى استير الصغيرة 
ولاختى تويتى الكبيرة هههههههههههههههه
:16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_16: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :16_4_9: :766ah: :766ah: :smil11: :smil11: :36_3_11: :36_3_11:


----------



## ابن الفادي (23 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*مش عارف اقول ايه غير اني اشكركم بجد
انت اخوه واخوات غاليين علي حقيقي مش 
كلام وبس والكلام الحلو ده يا جماعة كتير 
علي ومستحقش منه حاجة علشان انتم
الاحلي وعندكم محبه كبيرة لبعض ربنا يديمها
عليكم وبجد ويعلم ربنا اني بحبكم مش هقول 
زي اولادي لحسن تقولا علي عجوز ولا حاجة 
علشان انا اصغر منكم لكن انتو اكبر مني بمحبتكم
لكن زي اخوتي الصغيرين 
ومرسي يا استر علي الورد ويشرفني اني اكون 
لك اخ وصديق
وكمان لاف انا فعلا بعتبرك اخي اما انا اعرفك ازاي 
تعامل الجنس الناعم ياراجل دا انت استاذ وكبير قوي
كفاية البنات فيالجامعة اللي مشايين وراك وكانك نجم 
سينما بلاش تواضع يا راجل واشكرك علي العشرة وردات
انشاء الله اقدملك بوكيه يوم ....... البكالوريوس بس بشرط 
يكون امتياز مع مرتبة الشرف​*


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*كده يا ابن الفادى *
*تنسانى فى كل الكلام ده*
*انا هعيط كده :smil13: :smil13: :smil13: *
*بس بامانه عاوزة اقول حاجه مهمه*
*الكل يعرفها كووووووووووووويس*
*انا بامانه بحبكوا كلكوووووووا*
*ومزعلتش من حد يعلم ربنا*
*ومستحيييييييييييييييييل ازعل منكوا*
*وغيابى وعدم ردى عليكوا حاجتين*
*الاولى الشبكه فصلت كتييير*
*والتانيه نتيجه الفصلان ده عندى اكتر من 300 رساله مش مفتوحه*
*بس بامانه انا بحبكوا جدا جدا جدا *
*ابن الفادى ولاف واستير بجد *
*انتوا التلاته غالين عندى جدا*
*وكفايه بقى*
*تعبتووووووووونى*
*اه لو اشوفكوا فى الحقيقه*
:t32: :t32: :t32: 

*تبعتووووووووووووونى يالهوووووووووى*
*بس بجد وحشنى الغلاسه عليكوا*
*ههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *كده يا ابن الفادى *
> *تنسانى فى كل الكلام ده*
> *انا هعيط كده :smil13: :smil13:
> 
> ...



*الحمد لله طالما تويتي تعبت وعاوزة تغلس علينا 
يبقي خلاص خفت ونشكر ربنا اطمئننا عليها 
حمدالله علي سلامتك  يا توته *​


----------



## twety (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ميرسى ياجمييييييييييييييييل*
*الله يسلمك*
*بركه صلوااااااااااااااااااااااااتك*
*ههههههههههههه*
*ربنا يديكوا طولت العمر*
*وامشيكوا فى فرحى *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*ميرسى على المصاصه *
*انت كده عرفت نقطه ضعفى*
*ههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (24 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

صح طالما ان تويتى نفسها تغلس كدة هى فى احسن حالة 
وبجد صدقونى انتو كلكو زى السكر وكل المنتدى عارف معزة تويتى عندى وانا من معزيتى ليها برخم عليها لكن لو هى خانيقة 
انا طبعا مش هاعمل كدة لكن هى عشان سكر وقلبها الطيب بيحب يهزر ويغلس عليها زى اختة الكبيرة بالظبط 
وكمان ابن الفادى دا حبيبى قلبى الراجل السكر اللى ربنا يخليهولنا ويطول عمره بجد اللى لم يكون مش موجود فى المنتدى الواحد بجد مش نافق بيحس ان المنتدى السكر والملح اللى بيدوى طعم للاكل ناقص 
وكمان استير دى سكر بلسم بجد تتحط على الجرح تتطيب بجد مش كلام ربنا يخليك يا استير يا اختى يا سكر 
ويارب يا تويتى كدة نفرحلكى بجد ونمشليكى فى فرحكى كدة يا قمر وانا متاكد ان هو هيكون حد كويس اوى عشان اكيد ربنا اللى هيدهلكى يا قمر 
لان انتى بجد تستاهلى حد مفيش زيه اتنين بجد مش كلام يا تويتى 
وبجد كل الناس فى المنتدى سكر وكلهم بحبهم اوى 
انا عايز اقولكو حاجة انا بطلت اللعب اللعبة اللى بتقول بتحب مين فى المنتدى لانى بجد بحب كل المنتدى 
كل الولاد والبنات كل الرجال وكل النساء بجد كلهم زى السكر 
وانا عارف سر السكر والحلاوة اللى فى المنتدى 
عشان رب المجد بجد موجود وبيستخدم كل قسم وكل موضوع فى المنتادى دا عشان يثبت ان هو اله عظيم ورحيم وبيحبنا اوى 
ربنا يبارككو كلكو بجد 
اخوكو الصغير وخادمكو باسم


----------



## twety (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ايه يابسوووووووم الحكم والشعارات دى*
*عموما يعنى عموووووووووما*
*انت مننور المنتدى*
*ولو انك كده بتهرب  منى :smil13: *
*اشهدوا عليييييييييييييييه هو الى مش راضى بيا*

*صدقنى انا حلوة وعسووووووووووله*
*بس لو اقصر شويه واتخن شويتين*
*وابطل ارخم عليك*

*يمكن انت توافق*
*عموما ابن الفادى واستير موجودين*
*يقنعوك من تانى*
*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*يلا بقى اشتغلوا*
*امال فاتحين مكتب على فاضى يعنى*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *ايه يابسوووووووم الحكم والشعارات دى*
> *عموما يعنى عموووووووووما*
> *انت مننور المنتدى*
> *ولو انك كده بتهرب  منى :smil13: *
> ...



...


----------



## twety (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*ههههههههههههههههههه*

*عسسسسسل يا ابن الفادى*
*بمووووت فى خفه دمك*
*كلامك زى السكر*
*انا خلاص هكبر من بسومه وابقى معاك انت*
*خلاااااااص*
*ده قرارا نهااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائى *​


----------



## lovebjw (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

كدة يا ابن الفادى تلف على البنت وتخليها تسيبنى وتروحلك لا انا قلبى انكسر 
انا مش عارف هاعيش ازاى من غير تويتى 
كدة يا بن الفادى تاخد منى قلبى 
وانت يا تويتى بعد الرخامة دى كله تسيبنى بكلمتين او 3 كلامات 
انا مجروح مجروح انا هارمى نفسى فى البانيو


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*خلاص يا تويتي وانا موافق 
وسيبك منهم دمافيش غيري 
قيمة ومركز ووظيفة ميري​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (25 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*معلش يا باسم تبقي في بقك 
وتقسم لغيرك احنا بقالنا سنين 
بنحاول معاك وانت اللي يوم موافق
ويوم مش موافق طيب نعمل ايه 
نسيب البنت تعنس يعني ولا ايه

علي العموم كل الجراح بتخف 
بس لما ترمي نفسك في البنيو 
تأكد من الميه تكون سخنه علشان 
متخدش برد متزعلش هوصي
 استر عليك تاخد بالها منك

:yahoo: :new4: :yahoo:​*


----------



## twety (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
*ابن الفادى واااااااااااااافق *
*هييييييه*​ 
*ههههههههههههههههههه*​ 
*خلاص بقى يابسومتى *
*خلى البانيو ينفعك *
*ههههههههههههههههه*
:yahoo: :t33: :yahoo:​


----------



## heidi (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

يسلام يسلام 
دى الستات ملايكة :smil12:

​


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *هيييييييييييييييييييييييييييه*
> *ابن الفادى واااااااااااااافق *
> *هييييييه*​
> *ههههههههههههههههههه*​
> ...




*نروح نحضر الشربات

لو فيه حد عنده اعتراض يقول 

:beee:     30: 30: 30:​*

0


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



heidi قال:


> يسلام يسلام
> دى الستات ملايكة :smil12:
> 
> ​




*طبعا ملايكة

:yaka: :yaka:​*

.


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




heidi قال:


> يسلام يسلام
> دى الستات ملايكة :smil12:
> 
> ​



ههههههههههههه
انتى شايفة كدة 
التاريخ مش بيقول كدة 
يلا مش مهم وخليها علينا احنا مش على التاريخ 
على العموم شكر على الرد ونورتى الموضوع وربنا يبارككى


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *نروح نحضر الشربات
> 
> لو فيه حد عنده اعتراض يقول
> 
> ...



اه انا عندى اعتراض 
لا انا مش هاسكت انا مش ممكن اشوف تويتى وهى بتضيع واسيبها ابدا 

يا تويتى ابن الفادى متجوز والشريعة المسيحية مش بتحل للراجل غير واحدة بس هتعمل ايه بقاة يا ابنى الفادى 



وكمان انا معترض على اجوازة دى مش عشان حاجة 
لكن عشان استير اللى هتشوفلى عروسة جديدة مش بشوفها فى المنتدى دلوقتى 
لكن اول ما تيجى وتجبيلى عروسة انا هامشى وابارك الجوازة دى 

طبعا بعد ما اقول لمراءة ابن الفادى الست الملاك دى 
اللى ابن الفادى بيلعب بديله من وراءها 
بس انا اهم حاجة عندى ان استير تجبيلى عروسة غير تويتى 

هههههههههههههههههه
:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*




ابن الفادي قال:


> *طبعا ملايكة
> 
> :yaka: :yaka:​*
> 
> .



هههههههههههههه
شايفة يا تويتى 
ابن الفادى بيقول الستات ايه 
وطبعا باين من كلامه هو قصده ايه 
هههههههههههههههههه
يانا يا الجوازة دى انشالله 
وغالبا من علامة القاضى اللى جايبها دى معنها ربنا على المفترى وعلى الظالم 
وانا ماليوش دعوة انا بس بوضح الكلام اللى بالخط الرفيع  
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## koko2006 (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوة وبلاخص نساء المستقبل:new4:


----------



## ابن الفادي (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



lovebjw قال:


> اه انا عندى اعتراض
> لا انا مش هاسكت انا مش ممكن اشوف تويتى وهى بتضيع واسيبها ابدا
> *
> ياباسم يا صديقي من كام سنة واحنا بنقولك تويتي عروستك تويتي زي القمر
> ...


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههه
شكر يا koko2006 
على الرد السكر 
ونورت الموضوع وربنا يباركك يا جميل


----------



## lovebjw (26 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

بص يا ابن الفادى انا خلاص مش قادر افكر فى حد غير تويتى ممكن ترجعلهالى زى ما اخدتها  
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ولا اقولك لا خلاص انا مش عايز تويتى طالما ان هى سبيتنى وجريت على ابن الفادى 

بس يلا يا مكتب الجواز انا عايز اتجوز هاتولى عروسة وانا كل اللى عايزه فيها ان هى تكون مومنة وبتحبنى وشعرها اصفر وعندها عربية وعينها خضرا وطبعا يكون صفار وخضار طبيعى مش عدسات والصبغة والكلام النص كم دا  و بلاش شقة عشان انا عندى شقة 
بس اهم نقطة ان هى تكون بتحبنى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههه
وياريت يا استير تدورلى على عروسة بسرعة عشان اخوكى باسم عايز يتجوز يلا يا استير ورينا همتكى


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*هههههههههههههههههههه*

*ياخواتى عليكوا*
*ديوووووووووووك وبتتخناق*
*هههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*بتحسسونى انكوا بتوزعوا التكيه*
*ههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*كده يابسومتى *
*بالسهوله دى تنسانى وتدور على غيرى*
*طب اجرى ورايا شويه ياشيخ*
*هههههههههههههه*

*لازم اقطع نفس يابنى*
*خلاص كده*
*هانت عليك الكولا والتوينكز*
*والشيبسى والبسكوتات*
*والبيتزا والمهلبيه*
*وكل الحاجات دى اللى ماكلنهاش مع بعض*
*ههههههههههههه*

*اشهدوا عليه*
*خلاص بقى*
*انا هسيبك واروح للميرى:smil12: *

*الارجل العاقل مش زيك*
*طااااااااااااااايش *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اولا يا تويتى ابن الفادى دا حبيبى وانا مقدرش اقوله حاجة واللى هو عايزه بالهنا والشفاء 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ثانيا مش انا اللى سيبتكى انتى اللى جريتى علطول لم ابن الفادى قالكى تعالى 
وانا مش ممكن ارضى انى اعيش مع حد مش بيحبنى 
وحتى لو ابن الفادى هو حبيبى ولو هو طلب روحى اديهاله ومقدرش اقوله حاجة
لكن مقدرش 
وغير كدة ابن الفادى دا اعز اصدقائى واخوى الكبير 
وملاقيتش يا تويتى غير اعز اصدقائى 
اه اه اه اه على الجرح اللى فى قلبى 
وانت يا ابن الفادى المنتدى مليان بنات ملاقيتش غير تويتى 
ياه يا ابن الفادى مكنتش اصدق انك تعمل كدة ابدا 




بس زى مانا قلت مش مهم المهم ان المكتب يجيبلى بديل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*هههههههههههه*
*شفت بقى مين اللى بايع*
*انت اللى مصدقت تبيع اهو*


*اشهدوا علييييييييييه*

*يلا بقى خلينى مع ابن الفادى:smil12: *

*ده عسول ومسمسم*
*بعاكسه اهو قدلم الكل*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


*وانت بقى يابسومتى خلى المكتيب ينفعك*
*وعلى راى المثل*

*ياناكر خيرى *
*بكرة تعرف زمانى من زمن غيرى *
*ههههههههههههههه*
​


----------



## lovebjw (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

ههههههههههههههههه
ماشى يا تويتى بكرة نعرف 
بصى هو المثل بيقول عصفور فى الايد خير من 10 على الشجرة 
بس انا شايف عشرة عرايس فى المكتب خير من واحدة فى ايدى 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عشان اللى فى ايدى سيبتنى وطارت اصلا


----------



## twety (27 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*مش جايز يكون السبب منك*
*وانت اللى بتكابر*

*والمثل الصح بيقول*
*عصفور فى الايد خير من 10 *
*وانا عصفورة*
*اطير براحتى بقى ومحدش يمسكنى*
*غير اللى عاوزاة*
*ههههههههههههههههه*

*وبعدين فى مثل يقول*
*من حبنا حبناه وسار متعنا متاعه*
*ومن كرهنا كرهناه ويحرم علينا اجتماعه*
*ههههههههههههه*

*تويتى تخصص امثال شعبيه بعد الظهر*
*ههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## lovebjw (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

هههههههههههه
ماشى يا عصفورتنا السكر 
طيرى براحتيكى يا تويتى 
وغير كدة انا مقدرش اكرهكى يا تويتى يا سكر 
يا تخصص امثال انت يا جميل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*شوف يا مستر باسم انت تستقر علي طلب وتحدد موقفك عاوز تويتي ولا مش عاوزها 
ولا عاوز  استير تجيبلك عروسة غيرها وخلي بالك احنا معندناش حاجة مغشوشة كله 
طبيعي الاصفر والاخضر وكل الالوان 

معلهش يا استير باسم تبعنا وحبيبنا برضة اخدميه وشوفي له عروسة ملونة 
كويس كده مبسوط يا عم اي خدمه علان متقلش اني اخذت تويتي منك
مكانت قدامك ومعاك وانت كل يوم بحال 

المهم  ربنا معاك الايام دي وشد حيلك شويه في المذاكرة علشان الامتحانات قربت 
وسيبك من العروسة بعد الامتحان نسيبك تختار

:yahoo: :new4:​*


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*



twety قال:


> *كده يابسومتى *
> 
> *اشهدوا عليه*
> *خلاص بقى*
> ...


----------



## lovebjw (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

يا ابن الفادى قصدها على الميرى يعنى الراجل العاقل وهى قالت كدة 
وانا كانت بتقول على طايش يعنى معنى كدة ان هى مش عايزينى 
وانا مبسوط لم اشوفك انت وتويتى اسعد ناس دا اكتر حاجة تخلينى مبسوط يا باشا 
هو انا عندى كام ابن فادى وكام تويتى 
هم واحد من دا واحد من دا هم اللى ماسكين قلبى ومبهدلينه 
ههههههههههههههه


----------



## ابن الفادي (28 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: نساء الماضى*

*طول عمرك امير وكلك ذوق يا لاف
 والقلوب عند بعضها يا حبيب قلبي 
بس بجد انت وحشتنا 
وشيد حيلك في الامتحانات خلاص 
علي الابواب عاوزين علشان هنوزع 
الجاتوه علي الحبيايب ومبروك مقدما .​*


----------

